# Pet Portraits



## jenko

My pets!

1. "Cuddles" -- rescued at 2.5 weeks old from a ditch near my house. Age, 16 months.






2. "Baby"--rescued at 6 months. Age, 9 years old.






3. "Beast" --born in my bedroom under a nightstand. Mother was a rescue, she has since passed. Age, 4 years. 






4. "Sweet cheeks"--rescued from Pet Smart. Age, 3-6 months.








Feel free to post pics of your own pets in this thread, if you like.


----------



## Wyler

I love the "baby" nr 2. So cute


----------



## jenko

Thanks! She is super cute, but has gotten very territorial in her old age. 

It's funny, because people who come over are always hesitant with Cuddles, but it's Baby they gotta watch out for! Cuddles is a big marshmallow.


----------



## pjaye

Great pictures. My boyfriend used to rescue Golden's. 

This is summer.  Not my best picture of her but it makes me smile. 


And this is Thistleknot Butterbur.  She's the princess.


----------



## jenko

Beautiful photo of Summer! And I love the name "Thistleknot Butterbur" -- wonderfully creative!


----------



## dxqcanada

Thistleknot is from DragonLance (Kronin)
Butterbur is from Lord of the Rings (Barliman)


----------



## pjaye

Dennis, my boyfriend named her. I asked him the meaning behind the name because I knew someone was going to figure it out. He doubted me. Lol


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, did he play D&D (or other RPGs) in his past ?

Back to the OP,
Nice shot of Beast ... looks like my old cat.


----------



## pjaye

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, did he play D&D (or other RPGs) in his past ?
> 
> Back to the OP,
> Nice shot of Beast ... looks like my old cat.



No.  That would involve him getting along with other people.


----------



## PinkDoor

Oldie instragram special circa early 2011 - new gal (Rosie) and the old man (Chino):


----------



## jenko

^^^cute pooches! 

Looks like a ... shi tzu and a chihuahua?


----------



## Braineack

The lighting of the four OP shots are great.  I really like all the texture/detail in the first shot.


Here's one of mine under an umbrella:




Pookie in B&amp;W by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## jenko

Braineack: What a beauty! I love cats that have smooshed faces.  Very nice shot and gj getting her under the umbrella!


----------



## pixmedic

our Husky, Bear. Rescued from an animal shelter the day before he was scheduled to be euthanized. 
we have him 11 years before he passed away.


----------



## paigew

I love the bird photo!! Here is my girl <3


----------



## jenko

Husky Bear is gorgeous! Look at those eyes. You can tell he was loved. Good on you for giving him a home.


----------



## jenko

paige, what a whimsical and fun shot. I love it! Beautiful ... rottweiler? Love her collar!!!


----------



## paigew

jenko said:


> paige, what a whimsical and fun shot. I love it! Beautiful ... rottweiler? Love her collar!!!


Thank you! Yes she is a rottie  She was pissed about having to go potty in the rain LOL.


----------



## Braineack

jenko said:


> Braineack: What a beauty! I love cats that have smooshed faces.  Very nice shot and gj getting her under the umbrella!



Yeah *HE *is part Persian.

Got the best of both worlds: he doesn't have the super-smooshed face like a purebred that leads to respiratory issues or leaky eyes, but he has the same personality as one.

He's seriously the most adorable, loving, happy-go-lucky cat I've ever been witness to.  He gets away with everything because even when he's being a little ****, he just does it with such character, there's no way you can actually be mad at him.

He is king of our household...




Pookie in Autumn Sun 5 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Paigew,She is ADORABLE. But I have a special place in my heart for Rottie's. What is her name?


----------



## jenko

Wow, beautiful shot! His coloring is so lovely, he is really a gorgeous cat. Regal. 

I got lucky with my cat, Beast. He is also happy go lucky, affectionate, and just a big baby. Unless you are a mouse, rat, squirrel, bunny, bat, bird, or lizard.


----------



## jenko

Not my "pets" per say, but the pasture is beside my property and I've gotten to know all of the horses over the years. My daughter has been riding since age 5 and now she gives lessons on the farm. 

1. Daphne





2. Blaze





3. Joy


----------



## pjaye

Jenko, those horse pictures are beautiful. Really really beautiful.


----------



## limr

I'm a "liking" fool when it comes to animal pictures 

Zelda:




Mrs. Parker:



My dearly-departed Gomer Pyle:


----------



## pjaye

Leonore
Re the first cat: You aren't going to believe what one of my middles names is.....

Mrs. Parker  looks like she's up to mischief.


----------



## limr

symplybarb said:


> Leonore
> Re the first cat: You aren't going to believe what one of my middles names is.....
> 
> Mrs. Parker  looks like she's up to mischief.



Oooh, what an awesome middle name! And how cool that you have more than one! (I too have a few 'extra' names  )

Mrs.Parker is always up to mischief. That girl gets the voices baaaaaaad. Luckily she's also in love with her scratching post, so most of the mischief doesn't result in property destruction. Except for a few sweater belts along the way...


----------



## Juga

One that I shared on here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leonore
> Re the first cat: You aren't going to believe what one of my middles names is.....
> 
> Mrs. Parker looks like she's up to mischief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, what an awesome middle name! And how cool that you have more than one! (I too have a few 'extra' names  )
> 
> Mrs.Parker is always up to mischief. That girl gets the voices baaaaaaad. Luckily she's also in love with her scratching post, so most of the mischief doesn't result in property destruction. Except for a few sweater belts along the way...
Click to expand...



I actually used that middle name in high school. My parents wouldn't let people call me Barb and I hated Barbara. So Zelda it was. I tell people I'm named after a mattel toy and a nintendo game. 

Ms. Parker sound absolutely adorable.


----------



## pjaye

Joe
I want that dog. I need that dog. Really, can I have that dog? 

I have got to stop browsing the pet pictures.


----------



## Juga

symplybarb said:


> Joe
> I want that dog. I need that dog. Really, can I have that dog?
> 
> I have got to stop browsing the pet pictures.



Sorry my wife would kill me&#8230;plus I love my english bully.


----------



## limr

I adore that second shot!


----------



## pjaye

Joe. Stop.posting.pictures. of the crazy adorable dog. OMG that middle one made me burst out laughing. What's his/her name? 

Please don't stop posting pictures. Please post lots more pictures.


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> I adore that second shot!



Look at those teeth!!!


----------



## oldhippy

Webster


----------



## pjaye

Webster is adorable. A dog I could cuddle up with. (Can you tell I really want a dog. I want Joe's dog but I will take any dog. Going to have to work on the boyfriend to let me get one)

Webster looks like the dogs I see around here guarding sheep. Every single time I stop to photograph sheep, one of these dogs comes tearing up to the fence. So then I get a picture of the dog's face and sheep butts as they run away)


----------



## Juga

symplybarb said:


> Joe. Stop.posting.pictures. of the crazy adorable dog. OMG that middle one made me burst out laughing. What's his/her name?
> 
> Please don't stop posting pictures. Please post lots more pictures.



Her name is Georgia because my wife is a huge UGA fan. Thanks!


----------



## pjaye

Juga said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe. Stop.posting.pictures. of the crazy adorable dog. OMG that middle one made me burst out laughing. What's his/her name?
> 
> Please don't stop posting pictures. Please post lots more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Georgia because my wife is a huge UGA fan. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 61507
Click to expand...


Georgia is one of the cutest most photogenic dogs I have ever seen. And that is a perfect name. 
That picture just made me melt.


----------



## JustJazzie

Loving these!! Now I'm gonna have to work hard for a recent picture of my pup. All her "portraits" are older. This is from when we first got her. She's twice the size now at 6 months.


----------



## jenko

Sweet kitties, limr!

Awww, Webster looks like a wise soul! 

English bulls are a favorite! What adorable photos!

Justjazzie--is she a mastiff?


----------



## JustJazzie

jenko said:


> Sweet kitties, limr!  Awww, Webster looks like a wise soul!  English bulls are a favorite! What adorable photos!  Justjazzie--is she a mastiff?



She is! She is a Cane Corso (Italian mastiff) it will be a while before I get her outside for a nicer pic though. We have about 13 inches of snow and it still hasn't stopped.


----------



## pjaye

Oh she is so cute!!!! Great shots of her!


----------



## jenko

JustJazzie said:


> She is! She is a Cane Corso (Italian mastiff) it will be a while before I get her outside for a nicer pic though. We have about 13 inches of snow and it still hasn't stopped.



She's a beauty! Wow, 13 inches of snow ... I haven't seen that much snow since I was a kid living on the Canadian border.


----------



## JustJazzie

jenko said:


> She's a beauty! Wow, 13 inches of snow ... I haven't seen that much snow since I was a kid living on the Canadian border.



Aw, thanks! 

We're supposed to get around 20+ this week! *shiver*


----------



## PinkDoor

jenko said:


> ^^^cute pooches!
> 
> Looks like a ... shi tzu and a chihuahua?



Close! Havanese and Chihuahua


----------



## CaboWabo

My dog of 18 years she passed away in May


----------



## cinco312

My boy Jackson, who I rescued at two months from a shelter. He's 19 months now.

And my old man Gino who's seven years old now.


----------



## limr

CaboWabo said:


> My dog of 18 years she passed away in May




I'm sorry  She was beautiful!


----------



## jenko

JustJazzie said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> We're supposed to get around 20+ this week! *shiver*



I loved it as a kid--snowbanks taller than building. We would build intricate tunnels through them and have a blast. These days I am a wimp about snow and the cold. We don't get much here in NC. Maybe one or two snowfalls a year. And it doesn't stick. 















CaboWabo said:


> My dog of 18 years she passed away in May




Awww very cute and obviously loved! Sorry for your loss. 






cinco312 said:


> View attachment 61553
> My boy Jackson, who I rescued at two months from a shelter. He's 19 months now.
> 
> And my old man Gino who's seven years old now.




 Jackson is so handsome! Love his markings. What a sweet face. Very pleased to read you adopted him.


----------



## rammgeist

A few of my pets. Enid, Spider and Dinah. I also have a budgie named Gilmour but couldn't find a photo of him.


----------



## jenko

I was looking through some old folders today and found some baby pictures of Cuddles ...


1. ~3 weeks old. 





2. ~4 weeks





3. ~5 weeks.


----------



## JustJazzie

Okay, not a technically perfect shot, but black dog+white snow+ bright sun = not fun. However, this perfectly shows her personality. She is a snow lover!!


----------



## JustJazzie

CaboWabo said:


> My dog of 18 years she passed away in May



Pretty dog!! And a beautiful shot!


----------



## jenko

JustJazzie said:


> Okay, not a technically perfect shot, but black dog+white snow+ bright sun = not fun. However, this perfectly shows her personality. She is a snow lover!!



Awww! Too cute!


----------



## pjaye

The people on this board have the cutest pets!


----------



## steveraw

Great pictures here but you should keep this till pets.
Found this really hilarious you must watch this : Elk vs Photographer.

Do let me know how did you like it.


----------



## Braineack

Gimme 'dat! by The Braineack, on Flickr

I was actually trying to get a shot of my other cat, but he's a primo uomo.


----------



## limr

jenko said:


> I was looking through some old folders today and found some baby pictures of Cuddles ...



Head. Just. Exploded.


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> Gimme 'dat! by The Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> I was actually trying to get a shot of my other cat, but he's a primo uomo.



That is one determined cat! That look on his face is killer. Good capture.

And yes, you do need to post pictures of your other cats. I'm starting to believe they're actually all in Pookie's imagination


----------



## paigew

symplybarb said:


> Paigew,She is ADORABLE. But I have a special place in my heart for Rottie's. What is her name?


Aww thank you  Her name is Nisha


----------



## tirediron

Not mine, but two of ~225 sessions from last weekend's 'Pets with Santa' shoot for a local animal charity.


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking through some old folders today and found some baby pictures of Cuddles ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head. Just. Exploded.
Click to expand...



LOL! She was sooo tiny--weighed 1.8 lb. when she was found. Unfortunately, she still thinks she is that small and wants to sit on my lap all the time? Seriously. 60 lb lap dog. Good grief.








tirediron said:


> Not mine, but two of ~225 sessions from last weekend's 'Pets with Santa' shoot for a local animal charity.




Great idea for charity! I have thought about contacting our shelter and volunteering for something like this.


----------



## pjaye

paigew said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paigew,She is ADORABLE. But I have a special place in my heart for Rottie's. What is her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you  Her name is Nisha
Click to expand...


Nisha is gorgeous


----------



## limr

tirediron, I love how frantically happy the dog looks in that first shot!


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> tirediron, I love how frantically happy the dog looks in that first shot!


Thanks!  It's one of my favorites from the weekend.


----------



## paigew

symplybarb said:


> Nisha is gorgeous



thank you <3


----------



## limr

Okay, I have to post these. It's the holidays, and well...I just have to. The pictures were taken a year or two ago. 





The one of Mrs.Parker was the best I could get. That girl is fast at scooching herself backwards off a chair to get herself out of a Santa hat! Zelda was much more cooperative.


----------



## KelSS90

A couple of cell phone pics of our sweet pups 

Our Izzy girl...





And Duke [more often referred to as Fozzi Bear ]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie

limr said:


> Okay, I have to post these. It's the holidays, and well...I just have to. The pictures were taken a year or two ago.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61614"/>  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61615"/>  The one of Mrs.Parker was the best I could get. That girl is fast at scooching herself backwards off a chair to get herself out of a Santa hat! Zelda was much more cooperative.



These made me giggle!! <3 em!


----------



## LakeFX

I've been lurking here for a little while, but this thread is drawing me out. Just a cell phone pic of my cat like dog. The camera is never handy when she decides to pose.


----------



## limr

LakeFX said:


> I've been lurking here for a little while, but this thread is drawing me out. Just a cell phone pic of my cat like dog. The camera is never handy when she decides to pose.
> 
> View attachment 61619



This thread is pretty hard to resist, isn't it? 

Those ears on your dog are killing me! She looks like a total sweetheart.


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> And yes, you do need to post pictures of your other cats. I'm starting to believe they're actually all in Pookie's imagination



I swear I have two others:




Bath Time by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

My girlfriend and my mini poodle


----------



## Braineack

here's REAL proof.









Ugh I hate posting cell phone pictures 































Belle Smelling Plant by The Braineack, on Flickr







And apparently cameras make great pillows:


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> Okay, I have to post these. It's the holidays, and well...I just have to. The pictures were taken a year or two ago.
> 
> View attachment 61614
> 
> View attachment 61615
> 
> The one of Mrs.Parker was the best I could get. That girl is fast at scooching herself backwards off a chair to get herself out of a Santa hat! Zelda was much more cooperative.



LOL my goal before Christmas is to dress up Cuddles. She does NOT like to play dress-up, so we shall see ...






KelSS90 said:


> A couple of cell phone pics of our sweet pups
> 
> Our Izzy girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Duke [more often referred to as Fozzi Bear ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Izzy--german shorthair
Duke .. hmm... some kind of terrier ....Welsh? 

At any rate, cute pooches!!!






Braineack said:


>




Hahhaa!


----------



## jenko




----------



## rexbobcat

Here's my puppy dog last spring. 





And here he is all growed up. Time goes by so fast. *tear*


----------



## leeroix




----------



## limr

^^^ So sweet! Also kinda gross. But in a really cute way


----------



## Flare

Augustus. My pal.


----------



## LakeFX

I have to post a few more that I took today.  We had a rare snowfall here in Oregon and got about a foot yesterday.  It was cold enough to stay fluffy for today.  One shot each and then two action shots when they were playing.


----------



## pixmedic

our newest rescue "Magic" (we didnt name him) 
among the multitude of things his previous owners seemed to make him afraid of, apparently cameras is on that list as well. 



A pic of a former rescue. our husky "bear" with santa a few years before he died.


----------



## LakeFX

I love all the shots of dogs with Santa.  I wonder what they were asking him for?


----------



## jenko

LakeFX said:


> I love all the shots of dogs with Santa.  I wonder what they were asking him for?



Stuffed animals and Puparonni?

I must say, members of this forum have some of the cutest pet photos I have ever seen. Just delightful.


----------



## EOV

Here is one I took of one of our four cats yesterday. It is my first photo posted to TPF so any critiques are welcome.


----------



## limr

EOV, that is one beautiful cat! Love the light in her (or his) left eye, and also how she's all draped over the furniture - but cats _are _liquid, aren't they? 



pixmedic said:


> our newest rescue "Magic" (we didnt name him)
> among the multitude of things his previous owners seemed to make him afraid of, apparently cameras is on that list as well.
> 
> View attachment 61731
> 
> A pic of a former rescue. our husky "bear" with santa a few years before he died.
> View attachment 61732



Bear looks SO EXCITED! Ermigod!
And that face on Magic...that poor little sad and confused face...oh, it just breaks my heart to think of someone mistreating that dog.


----------



## tirediron

Huskys have such great smiles!


----------



## Braineack

I had some helpers with the xmas tree today.


----------



## hart0710

Duke


----------



## kundalini

My favorite photo of Monty in his later years.  Always looking towards the sun for that small patch of warmth.  R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## kundalini

Not mine, but from my brother's first liter of Cha-Who-wa-Who-wa's....






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]




Anybody get the reference?


----------



## LakeFX

That last one is adorable!


----------



## jenko

Beast sleeping in the sink again ...


----------



## limr

Zelda often hangs out in the bathroom sink, too. She loves to drink from the faucet. I don't often see her sleeping there, but she will sometimes just sit in the sink and stare at herself in the mirror. Vain little thing  Of course I have a picture of it somewhere...


----------



## Braineack

speaking of staring...


----------



## limr

For the life of me, I can't find the picture of Zelda looking into the mirror while sitting in the sink. I'll probably find it in about 6 weeks from now when looking for something entirely different, and possibly not even a picture.

So I'll post this one instead!


----------



## Braineack

Pookie Under Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr






xmas cats 080-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Love those, Brainy!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok this is just plain furry cuteness overload!
Angus must play 

Do you see the pink, yellow and green "ornament" in front of Mr Angus?  That is his most favourite toy in the world, it is a kitten string toy, you can see the yellow handle on the floor.  Angus drags this thing everywhere, he brings it upstairs and back down clattering happily the whole way.
Angus got up on the box and hung it on the branch then sat quite proud of his addition! 
He spends so much time "admiring" the tree I'm sure there will be more shots between now and when he officially kills the big cat toy lol


----------



## limr

Love the name Angus. He just looks soooooo pleased with himself there!


----------



## Braineack

Merry Freakin' Xmas by The Braineack, on Flickr




Belle on Blue by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Lovely cat photos here.  

Here is our Cricket.


----------



## jenko

LOL Cricket looks so smug! Cats are great at that look.


----------



## jl1975

A couple of my dog, Charlie.
View attachment 61968


----------



## bc_steve

Maya.  She is a German Shepherd/Newfoundland/Husky/Wolf.  This is the day I got her, rather spontaneously after seeing a homemade 'Puppies for Sale' sign on the side of the road.  Put the car in reverse and the rest is history.



I was trying to upload some more but I think the file sizes are too large.  I will have to resize a few when I am on my computer.


----------



## bc_steve

Posted this one before, but I love it




Maya loves gross things by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## jenko

Great shots, bc_steve! Maya is absolutely gorgeous. Love the second one you posted.


----------



## Rosy

OMG Jenko, these horse images are simply INCREDIBLE - tell me you've printed #1 and #2


----------



## KelSS90

We also have 7 of these angels right now  Took these today to send to their new families with an update... only 3-5 weeks until we have to send them home


----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 62216loving all these wonderful sweet pets........ I love seeing everyones.. I am glad their are others out there like me...plus parrots,chickens,parakeets, fish, rabbit and other horses...


----------



## bc_steve

jenko said:


> Great shots, bc_steve! Maya is absolutely gorgeous. Love the second one you posted.



Thank you!  I took a couple more on our walk this afternoon.




Maya by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



Maya by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## limr

She's got such a sweet face! Beautiful coat, too.


----------



## TJNY

The blue eyed Boston terrorist!  5 & 1/2.


----------



## limr

Cutie!


----------



## TJNY

limr said:


> Cutie!



She either melts your heart when the ears go down or scares the crap out of you with that intense stare!!  The bright blues only make it worse!!


----------



## Kazzy




----------



## bc_steve

TJNY said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She either melts your heart when the ears go down or scares the crap out of you with that intense stare!!  The bright blues only make it worse!!
Click to expand...


What colour do they turn when light is shining into them?  My friend has a big dog with blue eyes.  When the light shines on them at night, they turn bright red!


----------



## Photo Lady

loving this thread


----------



## limr

Photo Lady said:


> loving this thread



Me too!


----------



## TJNY

bc_steve said:


> TJNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She either melts your heart when the ears go down or scares the crap out of you with that intense stare!!  The bright blues only make it worse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What colour do they turn when light is shining into them?  My friend has a big dog with blue eyes.  When the light shines on them at night, they turn bright red!
Click to expand...


Just light blue!  I will see if I can find the macro pics I took of her eyes.


----------



## jenko

Cute photos on this page!

I have yet to get Cuddles in a Santa hat, but I'm going to try this week.


----------



## jenko

Sketch of Cuddles, charcoal and pencil.


----------



## oldhippy

Nice job. Ed


----------



## TheLost

Trying her best to act like a statue...







Her sister didn't want to cooperate... 





[*edited to add this one*]..  A long day of being a mommy..


----------



## TheLost

I have way to many pet pictures..... 


"... i know what i did was wrong... but hear me out... "






"Take the damn picture!!!"


----------



## TheLost

Last one for today...   This one goes back ~13 years.. taken with a Nikon E990 (anybody? anybody?)


----------



## jenko

TheLost said:


> I have way to many pet pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Take the damn picture!!!"



This one just makes my heart melt! 

Cute xmas photos too. I am having a hard time getting my Cuddles into the xmas spirit. I think maybe she is afraid of the tree.


----------



## Photo Lady

some of these pet pics should be love not just like.........


----------



## TheLost

jenko said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have way to many pet pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Take the damn picture!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one just makes my heart melt!
> 
> Cute xmas photos too. I am having a hard time getting my Cuddles into the xmas spirit. I think maybe she is afraid of the tree.
Click to expand...


I was against the idea of breeding our English Bulldog..  but my wife conned me into the idea by saying i could keep one of the boys...  this little grumpy guy is my xmas present to myself.

He doesn't like having his picture taken..  as you can see he knocked over all the little 'props' in a fit of rage.. (the large ornament actually moved my light when he 'shoved' it off the table)


----------



## terri

I just went through this entire thread, and it's an instant classic!!   :heart:    Great shots, my fellow animal lovers!!   

I think I wore out the Like button...


----------



## MeekRaptor

Lyra, small sheltie. I'm sad on the blow out on her muzzle, but it's one of the few shots of her being still.


----------



## terri

Aww, she is a sweet looking girl.   I had a professor who was majorly in love with shelties - pictures of them everywhere!    

I have some recent pics of my critters - all taken with my beater flip phone camera, so excuse the lack of quality.  

Here is Finn, our most recent addition.   She showed up out of nowhere yowling in distress on our deck.  She attached herself to me immediately, so after a quick trip to the vet to make sure there was no chip, we adopted her.   She is tiny but fierce.      Here she is in my closet, crushing a hat.






And here is one from a recent cold, rainy day...I knew what to expect, so just spread out the blankets and pillows for the gang: Finn, Hugo (the Bengal) and of course, Odin the pug.   :heart:


----------



## jenko

Finally, a Christmas shot of Cuddles.


----------



## CherylL

Love all of the cute pups & cats in this thread!  Here are a few of my recent ones:

1.  A friend's new pup from a rescue group.  She is part chihuahua and boston terrier.  She is very tiny at about 6 lbs and active.  Surprised we got any photos of her just sitting.




GW by Cheryl3001, on Flickr

2.  My two schnauzers.  Oscar the baby at 8 months is now taller than Snickers.  With one all black and the other black and white it is hard to meter so adjusted in ACR.  I think it was Tirediron that helped me with a few tips awhile back. (thanks!)




SnickOsc2013__02W by Cheryl3001, on Flickr

3.  Oscar will pose when he wants to




SnickOsc2013__04W by Cheryl3001, on Flickr

4.  Think he had an itch?




SnickOsc2013__03W by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## MeekRaptor

Riddle is the sickly, malnourished stray who jumped in my car during a dog walking gig some winters back. After a 3 month quarantine in my bathroom, Stray (his name at the time), finally was allowed to play with the rest of the fluffy hoard. He quickly assumed he was a puppy. He's cute..but these pictures were taken during his adolescent tough guy wanna-be stage. He no longer attacks our 19 year old man cat and has since mellowed out... thankfully. 

1. Yarn Noms


2. Innocent Attack


(Not sure how I added the thumbnail...but I can't find a way to remove it, either.  )


----------



## SashaT

Ok I'll play

Petri and Nicholas







Petri and Jacob







Petri and McKayla







Angus









I'll post some of our other pets after I upload some to one of my photobucket accounts.


----------



## limr

Oh, I love that you have a goose!


----------



## terri

Who doesn't love a goose?!   Soooo cute!


----------



## limr

I certainly love a goose!


----------



## jenko

That's neat! I did not realize the goose could become so tame. We have a pond nearby with tons of them and they just hiss at us ... unless we are giving them food.


----------



## Photo Lady

A few more random pet pics


----------



## SashaT

jenko said:


> That's neat! I did not realize the goose could become so tame. We have a pond nearby with tons of them and they just hiss at us ... unless we are giving them food.




We got her when she was newly hatched so she imprinted on the family. From all the research I have done, they make great pets if you get one when it is young.


----------



## Photo Lady

SashaT said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's neat! I did not realize the goose could become so tame. We have a pond nearby with tons of them and they just hiss at us ... unless we are giving them food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got her when she was newly hatched so she imprinted on the family. From all the research I have done, they make great pets if you get one when it is young.
Click to expand...


So nice......... love her beauty


----------



## terri

SashaT said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's neat! I did not realize the goose could become so tame. We have a pond nearby with tons of them and they just hiss at us ... unless we are giving them food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got her when she was newly hatched so she imprinted on the family. From all the research I have done, they make great pets if you get one when it is young.
Click to expand...


My grandmother kept a few geese and my mother recalls them not only as pets, but as great watchdogs!      Any stranger approaching would be set upon by this small flock, honking and hissing and flapping those wings.   People would run like, well, turkeys.   They were devoted and gentle with the immediate family.   I would love to be in a position to be around them more.   






Oh my!   I can hardly stand it!   :heart:  Great shot, Lenny!


----------



## oldhippy

Two of my porch munchkins


----------



## Photo Lady

oldhippy said:


> Two of my porch munchkins


great photo.......what adorable sweeties


----------



## limr

Oh their little yin/yang faces! :heart:

There is a flock of geese that lives on my campus. They have their goslings twice a year and I can hardly stand the cute. There were days this past semester that were so crazy-making and the only thing that got me through was being able to take a walk around campus with a camera and take pictures of the geese.

Oh, and my boyfriend has been informed that there will absolutely be a goose in our future, and he's fine with it. Yup, I knew he was a keeper


----------



## SashaT

Another member of the family. We got her when she was two days old as her mother was hit by a car near the ranch where my daughter rides horses... My daughter named her Ariel Sparkles Fluttershine


----------



## Photo Lady

limr said:


> Oh their little yin/yang faces! :heart:
> 
> There is a flock of geese that lives on my campus. They have their goslings twice a year and I can hardly stand the cute. There were days this past semester that were so crazy-making and the only thing that got me through was being able to take a walk around campus with a camera and take pictures of the geese.
> 
> Oh, and my boyfriend has been informed that there will absolutely be a goose in our future, and he's fine with it. Yup, I knew he was a keeper



good to get all these out in the open.. they are important maybe not today but someday.. so glad it worked out for me.. because I love my pets..


----------



## Photo Lady

SashaT said:


> Another member of the family. We got her when she was two days old as her mother was hit by a car near the ranch where my daughter rides horses... My daughter named her Ariel Sparkles Fluttershine
> 
> 
> View attachment 62652
> View attachment 62653



she is gorgeous........ majestic.. love the way she sits up so tall.. you know she knows she is loved.


----------



## snowbear

Not sure if I've posted this before.  The late Jasper (a rescue) just after we got him, about 5 weeks old.


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Not sure if I've posted this before. The late Jasper (a rescue) just after we got him, about 5 weeks old.


so cute


----------



## snowbear

Yes, he was.
He was found, abandoned, by a co-worker.  Here he is on day one (with us).  This crappy cell phone picture convinced my lovely wife to bring him home:




This was about six months before he succumbed to FLV.  He lived just about a year.


----------



## limr

This is how I know I'm going to be a bona fide Crazy Cat Lady. I get all teary-eyed over animals I don't even know. Poor little thing. But it's still a year more than he ever would have had on his own. He was beautiful.

Had to go be obnoxious and wake up my girls for some kisses.


----------



## snowbear

Nice.  We still have two, both rescues - Silverbell, a grey tuxedo and Zoe, a calico.


----------



## D-B-J

This is Mugsly:



Mugsly by f_one_eight, on Flickr


And this is Bowen:



Let's Play by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## SummerLynn

ok so be kind, these are literally some of the first pics I shot with my first DSLR today. Just using the subjects around me to figure things out. 

Rambo, 7 year old coonhound mix totally captured the look of sheer intelligence that dog has (Sarcasm!) 



Roxy, 9 year old boxer mix



Stretchie and Cookie  10 year old pit mix 



Stretchie, unknown age, uh...ancient? dachshund



I have one more too if photobucket would work for me lol


----------



## SummerLynn

there we are. This is our newest member, Reyzi, 4(estimated) year old pit mix, I fostered her for a rescue i volunteer for and flat out failed.


----------



## TheLost

Last of the x-mas pictures..  











That little girl looks just like her mom did when she was a puppy..


----------



## Braineack

wife's been laid up sick, pookie tried to help:


----------



## limr

Cats are ever so helpful! Just yesterday, Mrs.Parker "helped" me wake up by stepping repeatedly on my nose. I was so "thankful" to her and did NOT unceremoniously deposit her on the floor. Nope, not at all.


----------



## Photo Lady

awesome pics .. awesome pets.. keep them coming


----------



## oldhippy

Here's what us cats say to them ol dogs.


----------



## oldhippy

Braineack said:


> wife's been laid up sick, pookie tried to help:



Funny how animals know who needs a some petting


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Yes, he was.
> He was found, abandoned by a co-worker. Here he is on day one (with us). This crappy cell phone picture convinced my lovely wife to bring him home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was about six months before he succumbed to FLV. He lived just about a year.



so sad


----------



## CherylL

snowbear said:


> Yes, he was.
> He was found, abandoned by a co-worker.  Here he is on day one (with us).  This crappy cell phone picture convinced my lovely wife to bring him home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was about six months before he succumbed to FLV.  He lived just about a year.




Oh, so sad.  He has soulful eyes.  Glad you  gave him a good home for his short year.


----------



## terri

> Oh, so sad.  He has soulful eyes.  Glad you  gave him a good home for his short year.



It is sad but he sure looks content in this second shot...he was clearly very happy with his family for all the time you had together.   :heart:    

I have a crazy cat lady inside me, just begging to come out!   I show great restraint by only having two cats.   Just give me some time.... :sillysmi:


----------



## otherprof

Great shots, great pets, great rescues! Bravo on all counts.


----------



## bc_steve

My mom asked me to take some pictures of her dog for her, but he is a pretty difficult subject.  Always looking away or way too close.  This is the best I've come up with, photobombed by my dog.  I'll keep trying...




I wasn't even trying to photograph Maya, but she just makes it too easy




Maya by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Beautiful pair you got there.   Ed


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Sharkbait0708

Im a total sucker for the billie bread!  Which is why we have these two little monsters!  The first 3 pictures are of our Jax Man he is 3 and the next ones are of our Star she is 5.  They aren't rescues in the literal sense but we are the third owners to both of them so I feel like we rescued them in our own little way!


----------



## paigew

6W2A2180.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

great photos of awesome pets.........enjoying this thread ...let it live on


----------



## paigew

okay one more from me. 



big stick by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Yes, it should definitely live on! Here are two I found when I was looking through for the "Best of" thread. Their furry little faces kill me dead.


----------



## starscream59




----------



## Sharkbait0708

paigew said:


> okay one more from me.
> 
> 
> 
> big stick by paige_w, on Flickr



A close friend of mine has a pup that looks so similar and I just love his personality so now every time I see a pup that looks like him I have to smile!


----------



## Braineack

Today is the 1 year anniversary of when I brought home Pookie.













and today as a big boy:


----------



## Rosy

paigew said:


> 6W2A2180.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




They are both SMILING!!!


----------



## gsgary

New member to our family Rosie a Middleton/Ward Lakeland Terrier






And with Archie our Black and Tan Lakeland Terrier


----------



## TheLost

Sharkbait0708 said:


> Im a total sucker for the billie bread!  Which is why we have these two little monsters!  The first 3 pictures are of our Jax Man he is 3 and the next ones are of our Star she is 5.  They aren't rescues in the literal sense but we are the third owners to both of them so I feel like we rescued them in our own little way!



+1 for the bully's

Chunky Approves!  (this is his approval face)


----------



## terri

OMG!   Chunky is a chunk 'a puppy love!!    :heart:


----------



## Fire

Paige, I love that picture with the girl hugging the dog, it's cute!


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> Yes, it should definitely live on! Here are two I found when I was looking through for the "Best of" thread. Their furry little faces kill me dead.
> 
> View attachment 63189
> 
> View attachment 63190



Nice *****

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jenko




----------



## oldhippy

That's just to funny.


----------



## Sharkbait0708

TheLost said:


> Sharkbait0708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a total sucker for the billie bread!  Which is why we have these two little monsters!  The first 3 pictures are of our Jax Man he is 3 and the next ones are of our Star she is 5.  They aren't rescues in the literal sense but we are the third owners to both of them so I feel like we rescued them in our own little way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the bully's
> 
> Chunky Approves!  (this is his approval face)
Click to expand...


OH MAN That Face!!


----------



## paigew

Fire said:


> Paige, I love that picture with the girl hugging the dog, it's cute!



Thank you  



jenko said:


>



Love this. It's very zen lol


----------



## Braineack

My mom with her two dogs:




Mom with the dogs by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Kazzy

paigew said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paige_austin/11604621913/ 6W2A2180.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr



Oh I love this.

Our family had a rottie, she was such a beautiful dog.


----------



## jenko

Sweet Cheeks taking his bath!


----------



## limr

Oh a parakeet! I had two of them. Actually, I had three, but the second one ended up going back to the pet store and replaced with a third. Loved having a bird. One day I'll probably get another one, but not until I can keep it more effectively separated from my cats 

My first bird was all yellow. Macoco was her name and she had such a personality! I got a second bird to keep her company and they fought all the time (another female) so I returned her and ended up with a boy as a companion for Macoco. His name was Cosmo Brown. He was a funny little thing. I miss them :heart:


----------



## bc_steve

Playing on our walk today


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

OP exceptional



Braineack said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack: What a beauty! I love cats that have smooshed faces.  Very nice shot and gj getting her under the umbrella!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah *HE *is part Persian.
> 
> Got the best of both worlds: he doesn't have the super-smooshed face like a purebred that leads to respiratory issues or leaky eyes, but he has the same personality as one.
> 
> He's seriously the most adorable, loving, happy-go-lucky cat I've ever been witness to.  He gets away with everything because even when he's being a little ****, he just does it with such character, there's no way you can actually be mad at him.
> 
> He is king of our household...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie in Autumn Sun 5 by The Braineack, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Epic cat pic!


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> Oh a parakeet! I had two of them. Actually, I had three, but the second one ended up going back to the pet store and replaced with a third. Loved having a bird. One day I'll probably get another one, but not until I can keep it more effectively separated from my cats
> 
> My first bird was all yellow. Macoco was her name and she had such a personality! I got a second bird to keep her company and they fought all the time (another female) so I returned her and ended up with a boy as a companion for Macoco. His name was Cosmo Brown. He was a funny little thing. I miss them :heart:



Haha, yes, it can be a task to have both cats and birds. Sweet Cheeks lives in the home studio, my cat lives everywhere else! He is an indoor/outdoor cat, and loves to hunt, so I think he gets that instinct satisfied enough outdoors to not mess too much with the bird (plus I keep the door closed). 

I've had parakeets off and on since childhood. They are delightful little pets and very intelligent! But yes, if you have two they need to be the opposite sex. Parakeets tend to mate for life, unless one dies or they just don't get along, so they really enjoy companionship. Sweet Cheeks does not have a friend because I wanted him to become very tame. It's much easier to tame and train them if there are no other birds. He is quite friendly, loves to hop all over my desk and sit on my shoulder and fly around the room!


----------



## limr

jenko said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a parakeet! I had two of them. Actually, I had three, but the second one ended up going back to the pet store and replaced with a third. Loved having a bird. One day I'll probably get another one, but not until I can keep it more effectively separated from my cats
> 
> My first bird was all yellow. Macoco was her name and she had such a personality! I got a second bird to keep her company and they fought all the time (another female) so I returned her and ended up with a boy as a companion for Macoco. His name was Cosmo Brown. He was a funny little thing. I miss them :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes, it can be a task to have both cats and birds. Sweet Cheeks lives in the home studio, my cat lives everywhere else! He is an indoor/outdoor cat, and loves to hunt, so I think he gets that instinct satisfied enough outdoors to not mess too much with the bird (plus I keep the door closed).
> 
> I've had parakeets off and on since childhood. They are delightful little pets and very intelligent! But yes, if you have two they need to be the opposite sex. Parakeets tend to mate for life, unless one dies or they just don't get along, so they really enjoy companionship. Sweet Cheeks does not have a friend because I wanted him to become very tame. It's much easier to tame and train them if there are no other birds. *He is quite friendly, loves to hop all over my desk and sit on my shoulder and fly around the room!*
Click to expand...


Aw, that sounds like Macoco. I had her for quite a while before I got a second bird, and part of me regretted it. She was always friendly she was more of a companion to me when she was an only bird. Because she was also very young when I got her, she started imitating my 'song' and learned to talk. And she was a fresh little thing, too. She would usually fly to my finger if I held it out and called to her, but sometimes, she'd just look at me and laugh! Literally, she would imitate my laugh while NOT flying to my finger. Brat 

My favorite story of her: In college, I studied Linguistics and had a class on Phonetics. We studied the physiology and physics of sound. I did a term paper on how parakeets could mimic human speech sounds even though they had a totally different physiology than humans. My professor said I could do it, but first had to prove that the bird really could "speak" and I wasn't just hearing words where there weren't any.

I taped her a few times when she was quietly swinging and singing to herself in her cage. I made a list of 10 'words' that she 'said' and played the tape to the class. They would list the ten words they heard (if any) and we would compare. It turns out that almost everyone had most of the same words. As we were discussing this, the tape was still running. All of a sudden, Macoco went from quiet singing to a very loud, very distinct "F*** YOU!"

The whole class just froze for a second and then bust out laughing. The prof was also laughing when he said, "Okay, you've got your paper!"


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a parakeet! I had two of them. Actually, I had three, but the second one ended up going back to the pet store and replaced with a third. Loved having a bird. One day I'll probably get another one, but not until I can keep it more effectively separated from my cats
> 
> My first bird was all yellow. Macoco was her name and she had such a personality! I got a second bird to keep her company and they fought all the time (another female) so I returned her and ended up with a boy as a companion for Macoco. His name was Cosmo Brown. He was a funny little thing. I miss them :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes, it can be a task to have both cats and birds. Sweet Cheeks lives in the home studio, my cat lives everywhere else! He is an indoor/outdoor cat, and loves to hunt, so I think he gets that instinct satisfied enough outdoors to not mess too much with the bird (plus I keep the door closed).
> 
> I've had parakeets off and on since childhood. They are delightful little pets and very intelligent! But yes, if you have two they need to be the opposite sex. Parakeets tend to mate for life, unless one dies or they just don't get along, so they really enjoy companionship. Sweet Cheeks does not have a friend because I wanted him to become very tame. It's much easier to tame and train them if there are no other birds. *He is quite friendly, loves to hop all over my desk and sit on my shoulder and fly around the room!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, that sounds like Macoco. I had her for quite a while before I got a second bird, and part of me regretted it. She was always friendly she was more of a companion to me when she was an only bird. Because she was also very young when I got her, she started imitating my 'song' and learned to talk. And she was a fresh little thing, too. She would usually fly to my finger if I held it out and called to her, but sometimes, she'd just look at me and laugh! Literally, she would imitate my laugh while NOT flying to my finger. Brat
> 
> My favorite story of her: In college, I studied Linguistics and had a class on Phonetics. We studied the physiology and physics of sound. I did a term paper on how parakeets could mimic human speech sounds even though they had a totally different physiology than humans. My professor said I could do it, but first had to prove that the bird really could "speak" and I wasn't just hearing words where there weren't any.
> 
> I taped her a few times when she was quietly swinging and singing to herself in her cage. I made a list of 10 'words' that she 'said' and played the tape to the class. They would list the ten words they heard (if any) and we would compare. It turns out that almost everyone had most of the same words. As we were discussing this, the tape was still running. All of a sudden, Macoco went from quiet singing to a very loud, very distinct "F*** YOU!"
> 
> The whole class just froze for a second and then bust out laughing. The prof was also laughing when he said, "Okay, you've got your paper!"
Click to expand...



Oh they definitely can talk! Mine is not talking yet, but he is still very young (under 6 months old). I have always caved in and bought a second bird, but this time I am going to just keep Sweet Cheeks--I've read that they are more likely to talk if there is not a second bird. It sort of sounds like he's trying to talk, but still in the very early stages. It's that first word that is most difficult. Seems once they have learned one word, the others come easier. 

Too funny about the F YOU!! 

Have you seen the Disco videos on Youtube? They are really cute and hilarious!


----------



## limr

Love it! I hadn't seen that before. Macoco wasn't quite as clear as that, but she definitely talked. With another bird, they imitate each other, but if there's only one bird, it will think that you are 'singing' and will mimic speech. Wow, this really makes me miss having a bird! One day...


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> Love it! I hadn't seen that before. Macoco wasn't quite as clear as that, but she definitely talked. *With another bird, they imitate each other, but if there's only one bird, it will think that you are 'singing' and will mimic speech*. Wow, this really makes me miss having a bird! One day...



Yes, that is what I have read about talking too.

I didn't have a bird for a few years. My last parakeet, Shelley, had to be put to sleep. I had been itching to get another last year and finally could no longer resist.


----------



## Rosy

the 3 Amigos

Stewey - Westie (he's human)
1:





2:
Buddy; he's my brat




3:
Lucky - our rescue. think he's a Schnoodle but with LOTS of jack russel energy. He is INCREDIBLE


----------



## lanyemichelle

I have a 2 year old German Shepherd and a 4 year old Chihuahua that are both terrified of the camera. I'm not completely sure why since I don't use flash, but if I whip that baby out they hide. Watching a 105 pound German Shepherd hide from the camera is actually quite hilarious.


----------



## gsgary

One of our dogs and our horse






My friends Jack Russel






Archie when he was a pup


----------



## jenko

I bought a catnip plant yesterday, and OMG, funniest thing in the world! Beast just went bonkers over it.


----------



## manny212

Linus 




DSCF6256-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## supercool2

These two were taken Dec 6TH. With these, she had already walked onto this rug which was on the floor in front of my backdrop. So all I did was pose her,make her sit still,and make funny noises to get her attention.  When she is very relaxed, she sticks her tongue out like that,usually when she is chilling on the couch. I think its so cute when she does that.  Maybe its a mommy/pet owner goggles thing, lol.    <-- Taken in 2010 She was being very obedient and sat nicely for me,for this one. She loves the feel of lying in a nest of a soft blanket, so relaxes pretty quick. 

More of the dog : 


 <-- my cat&dog together (in September) They were already lying on the couch near one another. All I did was scooch my dog closer to the cat and make funny noises to get them both looking straight at me with ears perking up. At first she was scared to be so close to the cat (I taught her to respect the cats space) ,but then relaxed when she was she realized he wasn't going to smack her or anything lol . 

 Taken Oct 10TH . Just like the dog he simply walked into the room where my white paper back dop was already set up,and plopped himself right on it. I moved him slightly where I wanted him, made some funny noises to get his attention and took his picture.

More of the cat:


----------



## jenko

The tongue out is super cute!


----------



## supercool2

More of the cat :



And the fish:

90 gallon live planted tank   I LOVE my congo tetras 


My son's roach :

 Practicing with macro by turning my lens around and holding agaist camera body. Had to focus manual and hold aperture pin (whatever it's called) to manually open and let more light in while focusing.


----------



## supercool2

jenko said:


> The tongue out is super cute!



Thank you ! She is 6yrs old and teeny, under 4lbs. On the rare occasion if she goes in public people think she is a puppy.  She just turns into mush, when in our arms (as seen in my son's arms below) . The most lovable dog I've ever known. When my two year old gets in her face, she just licks him . She is very patient with him. And she has an obsession with cats . Once or twice I fostered kittens. I bottle fed kittens once and she took care of them as if they were her own babies. Slept with them, groomed&licked them all over(helped them use the bathroom like any mother animal does in the early days) and even let them dry nurse on her and she had never had puppies before. When she sees any cat (or hears one on tv) she gets all exited. I taught her to respectfully keep her distance from my adult cat though, so she wouldn't constantly be in his face. Otherwise she would and she'd end up making him mad. So she does give him space,although sometimes needs reminding, when she's happy to see him lol .


----------



## supercool2

Love how you captured the motion when he was moving/shaking his head ;-) ! 



jenko said:


> I bought a catnip plant yesterday, and OMG, funniest thing in the world! Beast just went bonkers over it.


----------



## supercool2

Maybe try covering the camera with a colorful blanket (exposing the end of lens) or prop and putting a squeaky toy or treat on top ? 




lanyemichelle said:


> I have a 2 year old German Shepherd and a 4 year old Chihuahua that are both terrified of the camera. I'm not completely sure why since I don't use flash, but if I whip that baby out they hide. Watching a 105 pound German Shepherd hide from the camera is actually quite hilarious.


----------



## DaPOPO

Dad, can you stop editing pictures.. It's time for a walk!!!!


----------



## LakeFX

I have to add another from a hike the other day.  We were socked in with fog and decided to climb up above it.


----------



## brianp

The Bloodhounds


----------



## limr

Bloodhounds are adorable, but that drool in the last shot is the reason I'll never have one :shock: 
Love that first shot, though. So "woe-is-me"


----------



## a_auger

This is Roxie, our 8 month old German Shepherd. She's a sweetheart most of the time and doesn't shy away from the camera . The first pic we made into greeting cards for Christmas. It took 30+ tries to get her to pose for us... she'd always drop the toy and lie down to chew on it. She was almost 7 months at that time. The second pic was from when she was a puppy (maybe 5 weeks old), still at the breeder's place. At that point, we didn't know that the puppy we were going to get was this one.


----------



## Photo Lady

Awesome shots.. of really awesome dogs ........keep them coming..


----------



## Braineack

snow day:


----------



## paigew

6W2A4311.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




day 157|365: Buddies by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## TheLost

Playing Bulldogs..


----------



## Tatonka

Another 8 month old GSD.




2014-01-22 13.37.36 by DancesWithGSD, on Flickr


----------



## ORourkeK

I love all of your shots! I think it would be cool if instead of having your bird in focus, you had the mirror with its reflection in focus. 




Here is my Simon. 3 yrs old.


----------



## TheLost

Last one of Kevin (aka.. Chunk).... for this week


----------



## limr

Both my girls like to hang out on my shoulder if I am working on the computer too long. Actually, Mrs. Parker likes to jump up onto my shoulder, trill in my ear, turn around once or twice, and then jump off. She'll do that a few times in a row. Zelda, though, likes to camp out on the shoulder for a while before she settles into my lap. She usually does this about 15 seconds after I've decided I really need to either eat something or use the bathroom. 

Just a crappy laptop camera, but here she was just a few minutes ago. She'd already been there for about 5 minutes.


----------



## TamiAz

My Roxy girl...


----------



## pjaye

Oh my gosh that's such an adorable picture of Roxy. That made me laugh out loud.

Leonore, Zelda is beautiful. And I'm partial to her name


----------



## BillM

Here is my rescue girl Grace acting all dignified in the yard





But that never lasts lol













And that's enough exercise for one day.


----------



## BillM

And my boy Ozzy, he has no idea he is 150+ lbs. Almost 5 years old and still thinks he's a 25 lb puppy.


----------



## limr

symplybarb said:


> Oh my gosh that's such an adorable picture of Roxy. That made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Leonore, Zelda is beautiful. And I'm partial to her name



I agree about that picture of Roxy. Too friggin' cute!

I also agree about Zelda!  Poor thing has a flare-up of conjunctivitis and it doesn't seem to be going away.

BillM: That second picture of Grace...those stretched out legs are Killing.Me.Dead. And I love that first picture of Ozzy.


----------



## bc_steve




----------



## limr

Aw, sweet Maya looks so fierce!


----------



## bc_steve

I know!  it may not look it, but she plays pretty gentle with the little dogs.  

She's actually a big scaredy cat but she acts pretty ferocious from her truck.


----------



## rexbobcat

BEST FRIENDS 4 EVER

(Homeward Bound anyone?  )


----------



## Parker219

My Boys...

Mocha- 


Mochy-2 by linktheworld219, on Flickr



Landon- 


Landon by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

one more from yesterday


----------



## jenko

We actually got some snow! Beast seems to love it. He was prancing about and hopping on logs.


----------



## leeroix

lazy by keips66, on Flickr
Angus. Relaxing after a long walk. Turns 13 on sunday...


----------



## Braineack

Found an old pic of my sister-in-law's two Boxers: Tank and Brutus.






unsure why the image quality is so degraded...I'll have to try to find the original that doesn't look like I took it with a cell phone.


----------



## Braineack

okay, here, much better:


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that's such an adorable picture of Roxy. That made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Leonore, Zelda is beautiful. And I'm partial to her name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about that picture of Roxy. Too friggin' cute!
> 
> I also agree about Zelda!  Poor thing has a flare-up of conjunctivitis and it doesn't seem to be going away.
Click to expand...


I hope she feels better soon! (Zelda is one of my middle names)


----------



## pjaye

Jenko, that picture is fantastic!


----------



## dustilanephotography

My dachshund, Angel.


----------



## jenko

symplybarb said:


> Jenko, that picture is fantastic!



Thanks! 

He was soooo funny prancing around and batting at old dry weeds! We only get snow once or so a year (if that). He really loves it, and has been outside all day long.


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography

Sunny Dee


----------



## Braineack

looks like mine, with the same collar:


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography

This is Puck, Himalayan and Siamese mix.


----------



## limr

BoSnapsPhotography said:


> This is Puck, Himalayan and Siamese mix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65638



What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## yv0nne

Love the pet photos! Same seriously sweet looking creatures in here.

This is Penny ..the best red dog in all the land!



Reddog by yjessome, on Flickr

She is a gem.



DatTongue by yjessome, on Flickr


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography

This kittie wanted out of the box and the kids that were playing with em.


----------



## gsgary

One from todays walk in the hills of Derbyshire


----------



## limr

Love it, Gary! Archie and Rosie look like they are fast friends


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> Love it, Gary! Archie and Rosie look like they are fast friends



Thankyou they are getting on very well


----------



## BillM

I went for walk today and someone had this one out doing a little training.


----------



## gsgary

Dog coming to play with Archie and Rosie


----------



## paigew

when looking through old movies today I came across this. Thought you guys would enjoy it  I did this about 4 years ago.


----------



## Trblmkr

Here's a few of my 4yr old Siberian Husky "Shelby"  She's named after Carroll Shelby the creative mind behind the "Shelby" Mustang's.
In the first picture, this is he favorite spot waiting for momma to come home.
In the second picture, momma has pulled up in the driveway and she heard her.


----------



## Josh_Houchin

I was pleased how this turned out considering it was just a spur of the moment iPhone shot.  Rusty is 3 three legged English Setter I am currently fostering until we can find him a perfect home.


----------



## Rosy

paigew said:


> when looking through old movies today I came across this. Thought you guys would enjoy it  I did this about 4 years ago.
> 
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/zEXVcMBck9M



Love this Paige


----------



## TheLost

Its been cold... its been snowy..  I cant wait for spring sports to start up and i can give my puppy a break 






(yes.. i missed focus on his eye..  but on a bulldog the nose is just as important  )


----------



## Braineack

Big Boy:


----------



## TheLost

Braineack said:


> Big Boy:
> 
> View attachment 66156



Yet another cat with a drinking problem... so sad


----------



## Braineack

and he's not even 2 yet!


----------



## TheLost

Braineack said:


> and he's not even 2 yet!



I've had a few Cats... but i only loved one..

His Name was Mr. Kitty.. and he was grumpy and mean as hell.


----------



## Braineack

Pookie is seriously the best cat.  But I love Hobbes more, and I love Belle more than him, and Pookie more than her...




Sinister Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## RichieT

This is Champ. We got him from the pound when he was 2 years old  and he has been a family member for over 12 years. Pardon the crappy cell phone photo from a couple of days ago since it's the only one I have here at work. I just got off the phone with the vet and the reason Champ's been throwing up is that his kidneys shut down. Now tonight I need to break the news to the rest of the family. This is a little tribute to Champ.








RIP 2/13/14


----------



## limr

Richie, I don't want to 'like' your post because it seems weird to me to 'like' bad news. But I do want to say I'm sorry about Champ. He looks like such a sweet boy. It's always heartbreaking to say goodbye to a beloved pet, and anyone who has ever experienced this shares just a little bit in your heartbreak. 

Edited: And I've decided to 'like' the post anyway because of that sweet little face of his!


----------



## Ron Evers

TheLost said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he's not even 2 yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few Cats... but i only loved one..
> 
> His Name was Mr. Kitty.. and he was grumpy and mean as hell.
Click to expand...


Sounds like this feral cat that we are now feeding for the second winter.  Still as wild as ever & not the least bit tamed by our kindness.  




Then on the opposite pole is our Cricket.


----------



## TWright33




----------



## RichieT

limr said:


> Richie, I don't want to 'like' your post because it seems weird to me to 'like' bad news. But I do want to say I'm sorry about Champ. He looks like such a sweet boy. It's always heartbreaking to say goodbye to a beloved pet, and anyone who has ever experienced this shares just a little bit in your heartbreak.
> 
> Edited: And I've decided to 'like' the post anyway because of that sweet little face of his!



Thanks. I really appreciate the response. He is every bit as sweet as he looks. I've never had such a well behaved dog Like Champ before. Thanks again.


----------



## cenote

Kiss me, I dare ya


----------



## WCThomas

These pictures are amazing. I love the aspect of different pets and what portraits you can grasp from them.


----------



## Josh_Houchin

My 4 year old English Setter Kolt.  Taken with my iPhone...


----------



## treeafodo

My 8 year old Chihuahua, Pippin. He acts like a big dog 



Pippin by Austin Rajki, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse

Baxter (black&white one), and Oliver.


----------



## Braineack

I need to keep my Nikon more handy... my little patient boy.


----------



## AlanO

P1090935bw1 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## ew0908

Reuben


----------



## Braineack

DSC_1707-3 by The Braineack, on Flickr





Belle by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Pookie glamour shot!

ew0908: Cute close-up of Reuben and good name, too! Is Reuben a girl? Her "nose" is pretty solidly pink, which I know is not the most reliable indicator, but is still useful. If she is, I think I like the name even better


----------



## ew0908

limr:  thanks!  Reuben is actually a boy.  He's a Recessive Pied variety, hence the pinkish cere.  Sometimes it appears much more purple.


----------



## bc_steve

RichieT said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richie, I don't want to 'like' your post because it seems weird to me to 'like' bad news. But I do want to say I'm sorry about Champ. He looks like such a sweet boy. It's always heartbreaking to say goodbye to a beloved pet, and anyone who has ever experienced this shares just a little bit in your heartbreak.
> 
> Edited: And I've decided to 'like' the post anyway because of that sweet little face of his!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really appreciate the response. He is every bit as sweet as he looks. I've never had such a well behaved dog Like Champ before. Thanks again.
Click to expand...


Sad story, but clearly he had a great life!!


----------



## Ron Evers

One end.



The other end


----------



## RichieT

bc_steve said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richie, I don't want to 'like' your post because it seems weird to me to 'like' bad news. But I do want to say I'm sorry about Champ. He looks like such a sweet boy. It's always heartbreaking to say goodbye to a beloved pet, and anyone who has ever experienced this shares just a little bit in your heartbreak.
> 
> Edited: And I've decided to 'like' the post anyway because of that sweet little face of his!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really appreciate the response. He is every bit as sweet as he looks. I've never had such a well behaved dog Like Champ before. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad story, but clearly he had a great life!!
Click to expand...



Thanks I really appreciate this. On a sad note, this morning Champ started having seizures and we had to drive to the hospital and put him to sleep. We're left with memories, pictures, and broken hearts. Thanks again.


----------



## PixelRabbit

It's been a while since I posted so here is Angus in low key


----------



## Nevermore1

RichieT said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really appreciate the response. He is every bit as sweet as he looks. I've never had such a well behaved dog Like Champ before. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad story, but clearly he had a great life!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate this. On a sad note, this morning Champ started having seizures and we had to drive to the hospital and put him to sleep. We're left with memories, pictures, and broken hearts. Thanks again.
Click to expand...



So sorry to hear about Champ.  They do break our hearts!  I used to work in an animal hospital and euthanasia is never an easy decision to make.


----------



## RichieT

Nevermore1 said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad story, but clearly he had a great life!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate this. On a sad note, this morning Champ started having seizures and we had to drive to the hospital and put him to sleep. We're left with memories, pictures, and broken hearts. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about Champ.  They do break our hearts!  I used to work in an animal hospital and euthanasia is never an easy decision to make.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Luckily I took off from work today so I was home with the Trailblazer. I can't imagine my wife and son trying to drive to the hospital in all this snow in a panic in their cars. Never easy, but the right decision.


----------



## PixelRabbit

RichieT said:


> Thanks. Luckily I took off from work today so I was home with the Trailblazer. I can't imagine my wife and son trying to drive to the hospital in all this snow in a panic in their cars. Never easy, but the right decision.



Aw, bless his wee heart and glad you together to say goodbye, hugs to all of you.


----------



## limr

RichieT said:


> Thanks. Luckily I took off from work today so I was home with the Trailblazer. I can't imagine my wife and son trying to drive to the hospital in all this snow in a panic in their cars. Never easy, but the right decision.



:hug::


----------



## CherylL

RichieT said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really appreciate the response. He is every bit as sweet as he looks. I've never had such a well behaved dog Like Champ before. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad story, but clearly he had a great life!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate this. On a sad note, this morning Champ started having seizures and we had to drive to the hospital and put him to sleep. We're left with memories, pictures, and broken hearts. Thanks again.
Click to expand...


So very sorry on your loss.


----------



## scotts2014se

Here is my dog "Cooper" and his cat "Loki", the cat of mischief.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

very nice shot


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

Love Love Love!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

I love #2


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

someone doesn't like the rain ,,,, poor baby


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

soooo cute - love #2


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

awwe he's a cute baby - love #2 pic


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

Samoyed Husky?   He looks much like my old husky Gypsy


----------



## scotts2014se

Nah, Cooper is a Sheltie.


----------



## Braineack

Tough Hobbes by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Maniacal Hobbes.


----------



## Newtricks

Jojo 7 months old, rescued from a puppy mill.


----------



## limr

That there is a funny-lookin' dog, Newtricks :mrgreen: I don't normally like small dogs but looks kinda goofy, and goofy=cute.

As for Zelda, she is _fast.


_


----------



## Newtricks

Not keen on small dogs myself lmir, my wife saw this chiwawa and really wanted it so... the dog starts shaking whenever I walk around it and my tomcat has moved out of the house.


----------



## limr

Newtricks said:


> Not keen on small dogs myself lmir, my wife saw this chiwawa and really wanted it so... the dog starts shaking whenever I walk around it and my tomcat has moved out of the house.



Don't chihuahuas always shake?  Well, at least she got a goofy-looking one.


----------



## Newtricks

limr said:


> Don't chihuahuas always shake?  Well, at least she got a goofy-looking one.



They do tend to be nervous yes, seems I make it more so. Love those large ears.


----------



## Braineack

Loving my new lens.




Pookie in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr




Belle on Chair by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## JFP

Just Mr. Mashmellow enjoying the sun on his cat tree.


----------



## limr

Mr Marshmellow is a kitler! (catsthatlooklikehitler.com)


----------



## JFP

limr said:


> Mr Marshmellow is a kitler! (catsthatlooklikehitler.com)



Ha never even thought about that before. That might explain why he likes getting himself inti trouble all the time.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

More snowed in pictures:




Lazy Cats by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie Under Coffee Table by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Two from snow day yesterday:




Frosty Nose by f_one_eight, on Flickr





A Snowy Experience by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Best,
Jake


----------



## BillM

Ran into this puppy again, it was a great day for a long walk, temps in the 50's !!!






And this cute little one eyed dog, she's a real sweetheart :thumbup:


----------



## Don Kondra

Cheers, Don


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Rascal, about 8-9 year old pointer mix, rescued him about 3 months ago:






[/URL] example-2 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]

Toonces, two year old rescued as a kitten:





[/URL] Toonces-4 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


Jonesy, two years old, rescued when he was 6 months:





[/URL] Jonsey-2 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## xj0hnx

Braineack said:


> Loving my new lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr



Just be careful not to cut yourself.

Here are our kids ...

Almost 1year old APBT, Sky ...


No idea how old, showed up six years ago on our back porch pregnant, Mama Cat (official name is Cortana, yes after the AI in Halo) 


Six year old Gizmo, the only kitten in the above's litter. Not only to survive, but only as in a single kitten litter, it was very strange ...


Also have two Guinea Pigs, and an Emperor Scorpion.


----------



## BillM

Well Don, I'm guessing it's a good thing he only has 2 toys lol


----------



## Don Kondra

BillM said:


> Well Don, I'm guessing it's a good thing he only has 2 toys lol





Wouldn't you know it.  She actually also had a kong in there too but by the time I grabbed the camera it was down to two, he, he..

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers

Don Kondra said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Don, I'm guessing it's a good thing he only has 2 toys lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know it.  She actually also had a kong in there too but by the time I grabbed the camera it was down to two, he, he..
> 
> Cheers, Don
Click to expand...


Is that a router I see behind the dogs head?


----------



## Don Kondra

Ron Evers said:


> Is that a router I see behind the dogs head?



Would you believe a coffee can ?  

It's the dust collector hose hook up for my sanding table  

Cheers, Don


----------



## Braineack

Belle in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## TWright33

My Weim Ollie on the right. A stray we are trying to find a home for on the left. We call him "red-dog" 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoordinatedKate

This is Bella



And this is Cookie


----------



## jenko

CoordinatedKate said:


> View attachment 67639
> 
> This is Bella
> 
> View attachment 67641
> 
> And this is Cookie



I have a pitbull and doxie too! Do they get along? 

My doxie is old and grouchy so she does not really care for my pit, who is still young and wants to play all the time.


----------



## manicmike

Tails

Sonic


----------



## limr

manicmike said:


> Tails
> View attachment 67659
> Sonic
> View attachment 67660



Head is so exploded.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Joxby

Had to let him go a few months ago, so I made a print..


----------



## Braineack

Cool shot, got a scan of it?


----------



## Joxby

Braineack said:


> Cool shot, got a scan of it?



I have a scan from the same roll, its nothing like as good as the print though.








one on 35mm










One leg & two stumps...lol... in digital Technicolor


----------



## limr

Awww, baby   I have a weak spot...a very very weak spot...for animals with missing parts. My dearly departed Gomer Pyle (a cat) came to me with four legs, but he had to have his front left leg and shoulder amputated because of a huge tumor. It broke my heart to do it, but he was so much happier, even went back to chasing his tail every day. From that point on, I've gotten a little teary-eyed, wanting to instantly hug any animal that isn't "perfect."


----------



## BillM

It is just amazing how they can adapt :thumbup:


----------



## Joxby

Thanks peeps for your interest.
Errm, as much as I feel the same way as you regarding less than physically complete pets, this dog only had two things removed...and they weren't legs, you know its just an unfortunately timed picture....right ?
Just checking, excuse me if I'm being a div...lol


:mrgreen:


----------



## limr

Joxby said:


> Thanks peeps for your interest.
> Errm, as much as I feel the same way as you regarding less than physically complete pets, this dog only had two things removed...and they weren't legs, you know its just an unfortunately timed picture....right ?
> Just checking, excuse me if I'm being a div...lol
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:




Oops!  :lmao:  It's okay - he would still have gotten lots of hugs and head scritches even with all his legs.


----------



## BillM

He had "those" removed and he's still smiling, what a brave boy. Either that or he's running at you to remove your's too LOL


----------



## CmazzJK

This is my buddy Gunner, he had a Mast Cell Tumor removed about 5 weeks ago and after his first surgery his stitches came open after a week so he has had two surgeries in the last month on his leg, but the Vet thinks its all gone and it isn't in his lymph nodes...  It's been a tough time for everyone especially him, since his favorite hobby is running around full speed with his tongue hanging out, a 5" incision in his back leg kinda put a damper on games of grab ass.  This Winter being particularly harsh and his surgery has kept him cooped up for the past several months and this is the face he is generally sporting right here.  He plays pitiful really well.


----------



## BillM

Grace decided to watch me work last night so I took a quick shot before she realized what was going on, she's a little camera shy :blushing:


----------



## BillM

Ozzy really couldn't care less. But it was a late night so he wasn't thrilled about not going up to bed until 3 AM lol


----------



## leeroix

loungin by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

A few from today's walk









And this big goofy boy lol









And this little guy


----------



## jenko




----------



## sanonroller

I love my white cat. But when she potty on bed that time I hate her.


----------



## petrichor

Been a while and don't think I've ever posted to this thread before! 

My dog











My fat cat





Little old man hamster





Newest addition, a baby python


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Met this guy at the park today. Domesticated wolf, he does stuff with the college here sometimes (UNR Wolf Pack). Don't have any idea why the owner chose to shave him recently. BIG doggy. Absolutely dwarfed my 80 pound pointer mix.






[/URL] 213 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] 214 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BillM

petrichor said:


> Beautiful :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## RawRusty

Braineack I think Pookie is about the most photogenic cat I've ever seen. Your photo skill shows him well also. Like you, I absolutely love cats. Here is a pic of my Stormi Sue during a camp out I took her on. I've had her 13 years now and she's still going strong. She is my soul mate.


----------



## captmorgan23

Tugg- American Akita


----------



## TamiAz

This is my baby boy, Kona.. He was recently shaved because he's having some skin issues so he looks two toned. He's still a handsome boy. He was sitting by the door and the light was hitting him just right so I pulled out my camera.


----------



## pjaye

Playing with the D50 and flash diffuser. Summer was not amused.


----------



## Shawchert

While the one of my cat is uploading here is one of my mom's dog Zebu lol. 






And this is Felix my pretty kitty who is not so easy to take photo's of lol.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Guess I'll play and post the only photo I've taken of one of my pets.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Couldn't go birding today because of a toe injury, so did some of the doggy instead.






[/URL] animals 050 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] animals 049 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]

Someone got a little overly happy on this one!





[/URL] animals 026 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bigpuddin43

My chocolate lab Hoyt. 










My healer rosco. 











And a little rough housin on a snowy day.


----------



## bigpuddin43




----------



## bc_steve

My parents got a new puppy


----------



## jenko

TheNevadanStig said:


> Couldn't go birding today because of a toe injury, so did some of the doggy instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 050 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 049 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Someone got a little overly happy on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 026 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






pitbull or pit mix?

She has really pretty chocolate color and markings.


----------



## Braineack

I've been slacking in here.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

jenko said:


> pitbull or pit mix?
> 
> She has really pretty chocolate color and markings.



I believe _he_ is an english pointer pitty mix.


----------



## Braineack

proper image:




Pookie Looking Out Window by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Braineack said:


> proper image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie Looking Out Window by The Braineack, on Flickr



Beautiful!


----------



## Shawchert

Braineack said:


> proper image:
> 
> 
> Pookie Looking Out Window by The Braineack, on Flickr




I love the mane on your cat, so floofy!!


----------



## Braineack

Hobbes Sitting in Sun by The Braineack, on Flickr

non-floofy, albeit stinky cat.


----------



## BillM

A couple from todays walk

No idea what breed this is but it is absolutely one of the most interesting breeds I have ever seen :lmao:










And this pair, i think i may have posted one of them before ???


----------



## Braineack

Great shots.

Got more of my three today;  Just loving the DR of this body.





Pookie on Table Looking Outside by The Braineack, on Flickr




Belle Back-lit in Window by The Braineack, on Flickr




Hobbes Napping in Sun on His Favorite Perch by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Finally have some more pictures of the girls.

I got a Fujifilm Instax for my birthday. I've only burned through two packs of film (10 shots per pack) so I'm still learning how to work with it. Of course I had to practice on the cats!

Zelda



Mrs. Parker


----------



## 71M

jenko said:


> My pets!
> 
> 1. "Cuddles" -- rescued at 2.5 weeks old from a ditch near my house. Age, 16 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Baby"--rescued at 6 months. Age, 9 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "Beast" --born in my bedroom under a nightstand. Mother was a rescue, she has since passed. Age, 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "Sweet cheeks"--rescued from Pet Smart. Age, 3-6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> .




They're real portraits, brilliant!


----------



## 71M

TheNevadanStig said:


> Couldn't go birding today because of a toe injury, so did some of the doggy instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 050 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 049 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Someone got a little overly happy on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] animals 026 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]



Interesting mix  a bit pointy , maybe a tad staffy also..


----------



## 71M

Ron Evers said:


> View attachment 67687


 .._connoisseur.. _


----------



## BillM

Tried something a little different











The sun was right behind her so these were an orange mess so I figured B&W with some grain. Not much else I could do with it


----------



## jenko

BillM said:


> A couple from todays walk
> 
> No idea what breed this is but it is absolutely one of the most interesting breeds I have ever seen :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pair, i think i may have posted one of them before ???



Beautiful shots, Bill!

I believe the first may be a long-haired dalmatian. They are very rare, but do exist. You need two parents with a single copy of the long-haired gene, who are both short-haired. Less than 1/2 of the pups will be long-haired in this scenario.


----------



## BillM

Thanks Jennifer

I was thinking maybe English Setter or some type of mix. I've never even heard of a long haired Dalmatian !!!!

After another day of complete failure trying to photograph birds I think I'll just give up and take puppy pictures


----------



## Braineack

Belle in Direct Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## NjStacker22




----------



## jenko

Few B&W's of Cuddles

1. Cuddles fav napping spot: My Bed






2. Cuddles disgusted by rainy weather


----------



## limr

What a 'tude in that second picture! Love it! :mrgreen:


----------



## AlanO

P1060311 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Another Bad Idea by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

BillM said:


> Tried something a little different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun was right behind her so these were an orange mess so I figured B&W with some grain. Not much else I could do with it



Handsome Husky!  How did you get him to stand still?  My daughter's husky never sits or stands still.  I may try to get some photos of him.


Great thread of pups and cats and pets.  Wow, 25 pages!  Got some catching up to do.


----------



## BillM

She is a happy girl, she'll always come running over for a hug. The owner told me that they have a puppy on the way so in a few weeks I'll have some updates.

And the only reason she stopped was the large flock of geese coming in, i can't take credit for it


----------



## Don Kondra

Tuff life for a dog, eh ?







Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers

Pretty fine shavings there Don.


----------



## BillM

Another from Monday


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Another from Monday



I LOVE the ears! They look so soft. And that face! I don't know what it is about that dog - it's just a picture but I was instantly smitten and want to bring him home


----------



## BillM

You want to see a happy dog, just keep looking at that picture, she was in doggy heaven. There was a pond full of ducks to her left and another to her right and one more right in front of her. She was so excited I thought she was going to explode. It was her first time there, over 1600 acres of things quacking lol

And if I could have gotten her to stand still for another second I would have been rubbing those ears !!!!

Grace growls like a Grizzly bear when you rub her ears, in a good way of course


----------



## baturn

Grace is beautiful. I've been kind of avoiding this thread because I miss my dog, Beckett. I'm not ready for another as I intend to do some traveling and do not  want to have to leave a companion in a kennel. But you folks are making this a difficult decision.


----------



## BillM

Sorry, this is Grace. No idea what that dog's name is 

This is how she wakes me up if I fall asleep in my chair :crazy:


----------



## BillM

That was actually the day after she had been bitten by a spider, you can see how her nose had split from the swelling. I had stayed up with her all night after the emergency trip to the vets. That was what I saw when I woke up.

This is what she looked like after the spider bit her, at least the vet figured it was a spider.  

This was after the swelling started to go down when we got home.


----------



## limr

Aww, poor puppy!


----------



## BillM

Oh my poor bank account is more like it, this had happened on New Years Day. I think the vet used that visit to pay off all of his student loans LOL


----------



## AlanO

BillM said:


> That was actually the day after she had been bitten by a spider, you can see how her nose had split from the swelling. I had stayed up with her all night after the emergency trip to the vets. That was what I saw when I woke up.
> 
> This is what she looked like after the spider bit her, at least the vet figured it was a spider.
> 
> This was after the swelling started to go down when we got home.



Ouch, reminds me of the time my friends male Lab sat on a Yellow Jacket nest, swelling was much the same just in a different spot. :shock:


----------



## Civchic

A few of my cat family:

Cannon (14):



cannon needs edit by civgirlca, on Flickr

Winston (15):



winston peek by civgirlca, on Flickr

Tuxedo (12):



tuxedo by civgirlca, on Flickr

Kitten (5):



kitten by civgirlca, on Flickr

Dodger (7):



dodger cute by civgirlca, on Flickr

There's one more, but she was not complying with portrait hour.  I was shooting sans flash at night with bad lighting, hence the wide open aperture.  But I like them!


----------



## pjaye

Winston looks grumpy lol. Love the shot on Tuxedo.


----------



## Civchic

Winston suffers from permanent grumpy-face!  He's actually barely ever grumpy at all.


----------



## CourtSC

Here's Greta....still trying to figure out how to use the stamp tool!


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Oh my poor bank account is more like it, this had happened on New Years Day. I think the vet used that visit to pay off all of his student loans LOL



I hear you. My cat Gomer Pyle had to have a leg amputated. It gave him an extra 2+ years of life, and good quality life, too, so it was worth it, but dear lord. I'm still dealing with the financial ripples from that one.


----------



## LoraElyse

Yes I am a Crazy Cat Lady and a Photographer - this equals a lot of Cat shots!
Bear with me, this is my first post on this forum - fingers crossed the images will upload correctly!
Let me know what you think!


----------



## tecboy

These are my sister's dogs.  I photographed a while back.


----------



## limr

All adorable shots, but the absolute killer is the motion blur on his little tail in the first shot.


----------



## AlanO

My buddies hunting dogs

Treeing Walker (Coon hound)




P1070141 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

Mountain Feist




P1070135 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1070127 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## limr

AlanO said:


> My buddies hunting dogs
> 
> Treeng Walker (Coon hound)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070141 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



I'm.Too sexy for this deck. Too sexy for this deck, too sexyyyyy!


----------



## AlanO

limr said:


> AlanO said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddies hunting dogs
> 
> Treeng Walker (Coon hound)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070141 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm.Too sexy for this deck. Too sexy for this deck, too sexyyyyy!
Click to expand...


 Lol


----------



## BrickHouse

DSC_0034-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!




DSC_0034-1 by Bolt x3, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

baturn said:


> Grace is beautiful. I've been kind of avoiding this thread because I miss my dog, Beckett. I'm not ready for another as I intend to do some traveling and do not  want to have to leave a companion in a kennel. But you folks are making this a difficult decision.



I'm with you here, we lost our Gabby last year.  I still miss her and want that doggy energy back someday sooner than later but we are in the same head space, we want the freedom to take off on the bike and just go for a day or two.  

In the meantime here are a few recent shots of our kitties 

Paws 






Angus sleeping on a mirror... or is he...






Bear 






Fun with Shadows






Angus, my most tolerant kitty lol again






Finally some silhouette fun with Paws


----------



## 90foxbox

My buddies Chocolate Lab.




IMG_2751 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr




IMG_2776 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr

Shot with my 6D + Sigma 70-200 f2.8


----------



## Steve5D

This is Bizzie:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Aw! What a face! Gorgeous friend you got there Steve


----------



## tecboy

My old lady.


----------



## 71M

CourtSC said:


> Here's Greta....still trying to figure out how to use the stamp tool!


Belgian type 'Alsatian'? Also available in white.


----------



## BillM

This puppy showed up today, she is in that all legs puppy stage lol


----------



## a_auger

Here's some more pics of Roxie, our 10 month old German Shepard. Taken during yesterday's walk. Lighting was kind of rough since we were in the woods with the sun about to set...


----------



## AlanO

Squirrelly Behaviour by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

The hound with the big floppy ears was back today, love those ears !!!!


----------



## CourtSC

a_auger said:


> Here's some more pics of Roxie, our 10 month old German Shepard. Taken during yesterday's walk. Lighting was kind of rough since we were in the woods with the sun about to set...


Love these! I have 2 GSDs....they are some photogenic dogs!!!!


----------



## tim8287

Our mini-schnauzer Charlie.  

--Tim


----------



## 90foxbox

tim8287 said:


> Our mini-schnauzer Charlie.
> 
> --Tim
> 
> View attachment 70037



Love these dogs.

I have one as well, his name is Max.

Here he is as a little pup.



Dog1 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr




Dog3 by Mikel Novack Photos, on Flickr

Here's a more recent one.


----------



## petrichor

The weather's been nice lately and I took a few pictures while out with my GSD. He looks pretty good in pink!





















BillM said:


> This puppy showed up today, she is in that all legs puppy stage lol



Weims are such lovely, well built dogs, and it always makes me laugh to see a gangly puppy!! Great looking dog nonetheless 





AlanO said:


> Squirrelly Behaviour by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



Love it. Classic cattle dog.


----------



## gsgary

Rosie is looking good now she has been stripped


----------



## limr

What a cutie!


----------



## CourtSC

71M said:


> CourtSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Greta....still trying to figure out how to use the stamp tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgian type 'Alsatian'? Also available in white.
Click to expand...


She's actually a working line German Shepherd!


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> What a cutie!



Only problem she is very timid around people (perfect with us) i don't think she was socialised as a puppy


----------



## Braineack

found an old gallery of over 120 images of my cats...

be afraid.

I'll even sort it by theme.

Cats in box:










































tired cats:


----------



## paigew

petrichor said:


>


This is amazing!!!


----------



## paigew

gsgary said:


> Rosie is looking good now she has been stripped


You are such a great dog owner. I love how your dogs are always exploring and having fun! Makes for much better pets


----------



## gsgary

paigew said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie is looking good now she has been stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a great dog owner. I love how your dogs are always exploring and having fun! Makes for much better pets
Click to expand...


thankyou very much, it helps when they are very good off the lead, this is their favourite walk first part is fields and a stream that Archie swims in then in the woods through a valley following the stream


----------



## oldhippy

gsgary said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie is looking good now she has been stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a great dog owner. I love how your dogs are always exploring and having fun! Makes for much better pets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thankyou very much, it helps when they are very good off the lead, this is their favourite walk first part is fields and a stream that Archie swims in then in the woods through a valley following the stream
Click to expand...

I am really impressed with the color and sharpness of this photo, great job.   Ed


----------



## gsgary

oldhippy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a great dog owner. I love how your dogs are always exploring and having fun! Makes for much better pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou very much, it helps when they are very good off the lead, this is their favourite walk first part is fields and a stream that Archie swims in then in the woods through a valley following the stream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am really impressed with the color and sharpness of this photo, great job.   Ed
Click to expand...



Cheers Canon 5Dmk1 + 24-70F2.8L processed in Capture One 7 hardly anything done to it


----------



## gsgary

Few more


----------



## limr

Love that last one of Rosie!


----------



## BillM

Found this while on my walk today


----------



## limr

Where are these walks where you see all these awesome dogs?? What a beautiful shot of a beautiful puppy.


----------



## bribrius

View attachment 70726

this Is actually our best dog yet. doesn't pee in the house. comes when you call it. doesn't attack kids (does knock them over and jumps though). stays around the house without going far.  Goes in the vehicles no prob. Protective of the house to a extent. we have to chain it though because it goes after squirrels etc. and it attacks cats. It isn't a small critter fan. if you yell squirrel it goes hunting trying to find one. And might find a cat instead.
I think  the previous owner used it for some sort of weird hunting. we've had it three years now. It usually stays in a fence (wont go far anyway) but like now we put it on a runner for the winter, it gets fat on the runner it don't run. Friendly though if it knows you. Otherwise hit or miss...


----------



## BillM

I thought you might like that one 

At one point in time this area was the worlds largest cranberry bog, it was the original home of Ocean Spray Cranberry. Now it is over 1600 acres of wildlife management area located in Hanson and Halifax Massachusetts. And it just happens to be a half mile from my house  

There is one main path that goes around the old bogs and then there are a half a dozen or more outer ponds with a few miles of trails. 

Here are a couple more from tonight


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## limr

mpasq66 said:


>



Oh hai!

Bill: That place sounds great. If it were that close to my house, I'd be there all the time too. Then again, I live about 2 miles from a section of the Appalachian Trail, so maybe I should start putting my money where my mouth is. Or putting my foot where the trail is. Or something...  I just checked where Hanson, MA is. Now I have ideas of what to visit the next time I'm visiting Rhode Island!


----------



## BillM

Let me know when you are coming and I'll make sure I am available to show you around :thumbup:

Keep in mind it's a great place for landscape photography in the fall.

The Bald Eagles like to hangout on this island.


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Let me know when you are coming and I'll make sure I am available to show you around :thumbup:
> 
> Keep in mind it's a great place for landscape photography in the fall.
> 
> The Bald Eagles like to hangout on this island.



Definitely, thanks! The place looks gorgeous. Something about it makes me think it'll be great for some pinhole shots.


----------



## BillM

It's just one of those places where no matter how many times you go there you always find something you haven't seen before.


----------



## Raj_55555

Here's mine.. I know over-saturated colours are and crappy technique. But in my defense these were taken an year back when I only knew how to point the camera properly and shoot, and these were not taken using an SLR camera. I'll take a few decent ones this weekend and post.


----------



## BillM

BillM said:


> Found this while on my walk today




Updated


----------



## gsgary

Raj_55555 said:


> Here's mine.. I know over-saturated colours are and crappy technique. But in my defense these were taken an year back when I only knew how to point the camera properly and shoot, and these were not taken using an SLR camera. I'll take a few decent ones this weekend and post.



Beautiful dog


----------



## limr

BillM said:


>



This needs to be a meme.

"One does not simply LIFT one's leg."


----------



## CherylL

tim8287 said:


> Our mini-schnauzer Charlie.
> 
> --Tim
> 
> View attachment 70037



Adorable!  We have two mini schnauzers.  One is similar in markings as yours.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Some more great shots!

Im getting real sick of my cats refusing to cooperate during photo sessions. I have been trying to get some better shots of all my amminals since getting more experience under my belt. I liked not knowing anything about photography better. It's nicer to be happy with a crap picture because you don't know any better, than putting in a lot of effort into deleting 115 shots because you're not happy with them


----------



## gsgary

Archie as a puppy


----------



## gsgary

And out in the hills of Derbyshire


----------



## tim8287

"Adorable! We have two mini schnauzers. One is similar in markings as yours."


We love ours too. He's a new one and I had forgotton that annoying puppy bark. LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Now this is art ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## 480sparky

Yes... DIF.  Not BIF.  DIF.


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> Archie as a puppy



Oh my god, I die. I am killed.


----------



## jenko

Braineack said:


> found an old gallery of over 120 images of my cats...
> tired cats:



Love the yawn series!


----------



## jenko

480sparky said:


> Yes... DIF.  Not BIF.  DIF.



This shot is a-dor-a-ble!!


----------



## jenko

TheNevadanStig said:


> Now this is art ladies and gentlemen!



Your cat looks identical to my Beast! Orange tabbies are the best.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

jenko said:


> Your cat looks identical to my Beast! Orange tabbies are the best.



Is your ginger a holy terror as well? Haha mine is very loving, but boy he has his moments.


----------



## jenko

TheNevadanStig said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat looks identical to my Beast! Orange tabbies are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your ginger a holy terror as well? Haha mine is very loving, but boy he has his moments.
Click to expand...


Mine is a big country cat. Very sweet and affectionate--unless you are a mouse, bird, squirrel, rabbit, lizard, chipmunk, or rat.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Mine loves to play with coasters. Specially when there is a full glass of liquid on top of one.


----------



## jenko

TheNevadanStig said:


> Mine loves to play with coasters. Specially when there is a full glass of liquid on top of one.



lol, I call Beast the "dive bomber." He sits on the headboard of the bed and dives on my head while I am sleeping!!!


----------



## jenko




----------



## limr

jenko said:


>



That's kind of how I look in the morning. My hair is inexplicable and I'm often wearing that same look of confusion as I try to figure out what the hell day it is. I am NOT a morning person


----------



## BillM

COFFEE, where's my coffee !!!!!!


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> COFFEE, where's my coffee !!!!!!



Exactly!


----------



## AlanO

Trail Blazer by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Logon by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

A neighborhood cat:








One of my cats, Chubby, giving my new D600 a cat scan:







My other cat, Mittens, like to drink from the tub faucet:







Chubby & Mittens, their official formal portrait:


----------



## jenko

limr said:


> That's kind of how I look in the morning. My hair is inexplicable and I'm often wearing that same look of confusion as I try to figure out what the hell day it is. I am NOT a morning person



lol

Cuddles wants to sleep in ... for half the day! I end up making the bed at noon. Apparently, she is not a morning person, either! 




BillM said:


> COFFEE, where's my coffee !!!!!!



Hahaha!


----------



## HitenNainaney

Heres a couple of my kitten Rocco, Shes an arabian mau.



1921217_631990363538918_1037004441_o by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr



1890377_638554952882459_851019093_o by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr


----------



## limr

HitenNainaney said:


> Heres a couple of my kitten Rocco, Shes an arabian mau.
> 
> 
> 
> 1921217_631990363538918_1037004441_o by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 1890377_638554952882459_851019093_o by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr



I wish I could like this a dozen more times! The cat is just gorgeous, and the photos are outstanding.


----------



## Braineack

Majestic Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

A kitten in nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice furniture!"
A puppy is nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice carpet!"


Dogs have owners, cats have a_ staff_.


----------



## Braineack

Oh looks like Flickr fianlly fixed the picture title when linking!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM

One from today


----------



## BillM

Out of the way, big dog coming through !!!!


----------



## Braineack

BillM said:


> Out of the way, big dog coming through !!!!



Cute carin. My parents have had three.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy

Sweet Taddar   My wife's Pup


----------



## limr

A few I found of other people's pets:

Dogs:


Day 209 - Doggie bath by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Day 209 - Dalmation by limrodrigues, on Flickr



Day 209 - Curly dog by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I hate that I missed the focus on this one, but I was lucky I got anything at all. He was just a little bundle of energy and he would literally shake with excitement. Whenever he was out in the yard when I was walking to work, he would run like a wild thing around the yard and then over to me to say hello.


Day 159 - Husky by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Cats:



Day 187 - Petting the street kitty by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Mr.Fluffy (his name actually turned out to be Spike)


Day 60 - Mr Fluffy for Caturday by limrodrigues, on Flickr

...and his long-distance French love, Madame Fluffiette:


Day 110 - Normandy cat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## HitenNainaney

480sparky said:


> A kitten in nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice furniture!"
> A puppy is nature's way of saying, "You used to have nice carpet!"
> 
> 
> Dogs have owners, cats have a_ staff_.



Couldn't agree meri. So far she hasn't ruined any furniture, but yes, I'm nothing but a 2 legged helper to her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM

Braineack said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the way, big dog coming through !!!!
> Cute carin. My parents have had three.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure was a big dog trapped in a small body, MSnowy was with me the previous day and got to meet a few of the dog's I have posted. Including the beautiful Husky I posted a couple of weeks ago. The husky kept howling at him for some reason, no idea why lol
> 
> This one
Click to expand...


----------



## gsgary

Rosie waiting to catch any bits while i'm cooking, Sony A7 + Voigtlander 50F1.5 M mount + Voigtlander close focus adapter
Shot at ISO12800 @ F1.5 with close focus fully wound out for closest focus


----------



## BillM

I know that look lol

I get it every time I go to the kitchen counter, only difference is Ozzy rests his chin on the counter and drools


----------



## pete_6109

My 3 labs. Photo shopped into a collage.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Angus is having a GREAT nap!



IMG_0073 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Pookie on the Deck by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

JY by keips66, on Flickr
Yuba, our rescued Chihuahua...


onthecouch by keips66, on Flickr
Angus&#8230; Cancer is finally catching up&#8230;not sure how much longer I have


----------



## oldhippy

Sorry to here about you dog. Looks like it knows it's in a loving home.


----------



## gsgary

Sony A7 + Voigtlander 40mmF1.4 single coated








[/URL]Sony A7 by gsgary2011, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pjaye

PixelRabbit said:


> Angus is having a GREAT nap!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0073 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



Absolutely LOVE this shot.


----------



## spang1mw

My cat Nip!






[/URL]The Kitty by spang1mw, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Islesfan91

Satan, during downtime after destroying something I haven't found or noticed yet

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/islesfan/13822803733/player/" width="800" height="534" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## limr

Leeroix: So sorry about Angus  I hope the time you have left is longer than you expect and as good as it can be.

Spang1mw: Nip is gorgeous! Love that eye color.


----------



## oldhippy

My neighbors new pet.    BTW the ninny is right over your head





My girl smiles at me


----------



## oldhippy

Another couple shots of the new neighbor





Found what it was looking for


----------



## Mach0




----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

paigew said:


> paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




Love the child in pic one.


----------



## gsgary




----------



## oldhippy

gsgary said:


>


Smelling for truffles. Good pup, good shot.   Ed


----------



## PixelRabbit

Leeroix, so sorry to hear about your Angus, he is beautiful and obviously well loved, bless his heart and yours <3


----------



## gsgary

Black ones i wish


----------



## gsgary

Didn't quite get my manual focus quick enough


----------



## Braineack

I really like the look of that lens.


I dunno how I'm supposed to focus on my TV shows:


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


>



I hope you rubbed that belly!


----------



## Braineack

it's impossible not to.


----------



## Raj_55555

belly rub huh? Presenting "Gizmo" 



Sorry for the bad quality


----------



## gsgary

My Lens ? mine is the single coated  Voigtlander 40/1.4 mine


----------



## PixelRabbit

I don't think these are in here, this is our dear Miss Gabby, we lost her last spring.
I was outside puttering around and I saw her come around the corner of the house, closely followed by this little one.
That year we had one Momma raccoon visiting the feeder and she had two babies.  We never saw Momma again and the other little guy had a wounded leg, he didn't make it to winter but I'm pretty sure this one is still around.  
Miss Gabby fretted until I got it water (it was a SUPER hot day) and after a drink it snuggled up under the flowers in the garden for a good nap.  She checked on it constantly and eventually she wandered to the edge of the river with it and watched as it made it's way along the bank.



IMG_3816 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



IMG_3870 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

PixelRabbit said:


> I don't think these are in here, this is our dear Miss Gabby, we lost her last spring.
> I was outside puttering around and I saw her come around the corner of the house, closely followed by this little one.
> That year we had one Momma raccoon visiting the feeder and she had two babies.  We never saw Momma again and the other little guy had a wounded leg, he didn't make it to winter but I'm pretty sure this one is still around.
> Miss Gabby fretted until I got it water (it was a SUPER hot day) and after a drink it snuggled up under the flowers in the garden for a good nap.  She checked on it constantly and eventually she wandered to the edge of the river with it and watched as it made it's way along the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3816 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3870 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



Anything like that in our garden would not last long Archie and Rosie would rip it to pieces a cat lost some of its tail last month


----------



## limr

PixelRabbit said:


> I don't think these are in here, this is our dear Miss Gabby, we lost her last spring.
> I was outside puttering around and I saw her come around the corner of the house, closely followed by this little one.
> That year we had one Momma raccoon visiting the feeder and she had two babies.  We never saw Momma again and the other little guy had a wounded leg, he didn't make it to winter but I'm pretty sure this one is still around.
> Miss Gabby fretted until I got it water (it was a SUPER hot day) and after a drink it snuggled up under the flowers in the garden for a good nap.  She checked on it constantly and eventually she wandered to the edge of the river with it and watched as it made it's way along the bank.
> 
> by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
> 
> MG_3870 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



This post makes me happy   (except for the part about losing Miss Gabby  I swear, I am such a sap. The thought of losing a pet always makes me weepy. So does the little guy with the wounded leg.)


----------



## Mach0

PixelRabbit said:


> I don't think these are in here, this is our dear Miss Gabby, we lost her last spring.
> I was outside puttering around and I saw her come around the corner of the house, closely followed by this little one.
> That year we had one Momma raccoon visiting the feeder and she had two babies.  We never saw Momma again and the other little guy had a wounded leg, he didn't make it to winter but I'm pretty sure this one is still around.
> Miss Gabby fretted until I got it water (it was a SUPER hot day) and after a drink it snuggled up under the flowers in the garden for a good nap.  She checked on it constantly and eventually she wandered to the edge of the river with it and watched as it made it's way along the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3816 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3870 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



That's impressive! I would've expected for that coon to tear up the dog . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanO

P1100128 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




P1100137 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## W.Fovall

here is my little Papillion named Marley
Was testing out the AI Focus feature with a 70-200 F/4L
View attachment 71581


----------



## PixelRabbit

Gary, I kinda like that she was a gentle giant, 80lbs of loooove 

Lenny (I've decided I'm calling you Lenny, I read a thread where you said it was what some call you and I've called you that in my head since lol  ) I often keep reminding myself that it's the cycle of life when these things come up.  We got to watch the little ones grow over the summer, they hung around the house and did ok, always together, at the end of the season we found the injured one had passed away in a shed, I guess Momma was taken too early and with the injury it just couldn't make it to hibernate.  On the happy side I'm almost positive that this little one made it, she's a girl and had babies last year   She has a bit of a lighter coat so she is easier to pick out.

Mach0, it's just a baby, it's Momma brought them to the feeders every day and I'm pretty sure they lived behind the house under a shed so the little ones were acclimated to Miss Gabby and felt no threat from her, heck, the squirrels used to sneak around her when she was sleeping on the deck lol even saw one run OVER her once!!  She was such a gentle creature.


----------



## Msteelio91

My grandfather's cat Rocco. He's handsome but man is he a PITA. Rocco has a brother named Rollo and a sister named Silvia who has cataracts and is nearly blind but she's the sweetest cat. They're hilarious to watch play.


----------



## ryanwaff

Two of my kitties


----------



## gsgary

Sony A7 + Voigtlander 40F1.4 Nokton SC heavily cropped


----------



## BillM

A few from today

Started with the big goofy puppy















And a smaller goofy puppy










And 2 wet puppies


----------



## limr

FLOPPY EARS! :heart: That first one is totally the winner.


----------



## BillM

He's a 9 month old Dane, it was his first trip out there. Typical goofball dane puppy lol


----------



## gsgary

Our horse "Cloud"


----------



## jaomul

Meow (happy out) by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Wife's sister's Boxer:




Brutus the Sloberer by The Braineack, on Flickr


Wife's sister's neighbor's toothless and clawless cat:




Bear the Cat by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

No claws or teeth ? SOunds like someone needed a better defense attorney


----------



## Braineack

yeah, probably not the best combo for an outdoor cat...


----------



## CherylL

oldhippy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a great dog owner. I love how your dogs are always exploring and having fun! Makes for much better pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou very much, it helps when they are very good off the lead, this is their favourite walk first part is fields and a stream that Archie swims in then in the woods through a valley following the stream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am really impressed with the color and sharpness of this photo, great job.   Ed
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same as Ed.  The photo has depth, almost a 3D quality.


----------



## BillM




----------



## limr

And Toto, too?


----------



## Raj_55555

@BillM So you have a Great Dane, 2  Labs, a Newfoundland & a small-greyish-cute-furry puppy? You rock!! :hail:


----------



## Raj_55555

So many great action shots, couldn't resist posting a few of mine. Not very good quality, but I did my best 


Gizmo having a field day:


----------



## BillM

Raj_55555 said:


> @BillM So you have a Great Dane, 2  Labs, a Newfoundland & a small-greyish-cute-furry puppy? You rock!! :hail:




But you forgot all of the GSD's and BMD's and assorted others Raj !!!!

It actually costs me more a month to feed the danes that I spend on my own food. If I had anymore than those 2 i'd starve LOL


----------



## Braineack

Both of the Boxers:




Tank and Brutus by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

BillM said:


> But you forgot all of the GSD's and BMD's and assorted others Raj !!!!
> 
> It actually costs me more a month to feed the danes that I spend on my own food. If I had anymore than those 2 i'd starve LOL


lol.. every great dane owner I've seen says the same thing, but they love spending even more money after they are done complaining 




Braineack said:


> Both of the Boxers: Tank and Brutus by The Braineack, on Flickr


Again, I love boxers. I hope the right one is called Tank, the left one looks small in front him. he should get to be the backstabber!


----------



## Braineack

yup. Tank is HUGE and his name is very fitting.


----------



## bigpuddin43

Hoyt and rosco again now that we have a little color in the yard. 
































The last is probably my favorite might just have to get it printed for the wall.


----------



## CourtSC

Here's my other GSD, Felix.  Probably not great quality pic....saved from Facebook and then uploaded!  I think this may be one of my favorite pictures.  I've been trying to get some pics of my little dogs, but they are much harder to capture than the GSDs!!!


----------



## gsgary

Cloud and Rosie


----------



## limr

Ah, so it's Cloud's turn to sniff Rosie, eh  Not that her little nubbin of a tail can compete!

Cloud, by the way, is beautiful!


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> Ah, so it's Cloud's turn to sniff Rosie, eh  Not that her little nubbin of a tail can compete!
> 
> Cloud, by the way, is beautiful!



Thank's he is a very good jumper and hunter but my partner can't hunt him for about 10 weeks because she is having a double hart by pass due to diabetes
i'm going to take some shots in hospital of her with all the tubes and wired up to machines
Cloud is a Connemara/Irish draft sports horse


----------



## BillM

A quick series of shots from tonight's walk, this all took place in a matter of seconds lol


----------



## limr

Goofballs  I like the ones when all four paws are off the ground.

Here's a little guy I had forgotten about:




Day 226 - Dog on step by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

The husky owner said they have their new puppy and will be bringing her out for her first visit next week, I'll be sure to get pictures :thumbup:


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Here's a nice butthole shot to my family's new addition, Mr. Pickles. I'm about to kill him. I'll take him out for half an hour, and when he comes in, he poops. Someone help me before I start the wok.


----------



## BillM

He's already learned that when you go out that you will bring him back in as soon as he poops so he waits so he can stay out longer.

He's got a lot of energy, exercise it out of him.


----------



## DPHS

finally got my flash triggers!

my dog was the perfect subject to test it first!


----------



## Braineack

cats said goodbye to our deck this weekend:






it's being torn to out and rebuilt as a screened in porch so they can join us outside for margaritas.


----------



## Raj_55555

Bill, in #3 that look is priceless, he looks terrified and the husky looks ready to kill.

Better still you should have posted in the sequence #1,4,3, and then 5; makes a nice story


----------



## gsgary

Just had a quick play with the Sony A7 and off camera flash with my 580EX


----------



## Rosy

Buddy with his Summer cut




1461430_10203894992278883_705380704207560163_n by rosy1816, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

"Dog" (and friend) 1993-2006 You're missed buddy.

​


----------



## danielklaer

I put this up in the odd bird poses thread the other week but I figure it is probably more at home here! Elroy angling for a scratch.


----------



## jenko

Found this in an old file. Taken about a week after Cuddles was found.


----------



## Rosy

jenko said:


> Found this in an old file. Taken about a week after Cuddles was found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Braineack

Watching big cats on the tv is tough in my house...







Now part of the hunt!


----------



## WardQ

Now this is my kind of thread!









And, not a very good shot, but this is the beginning of what we call a "zoomie". In other words, brace your legs!


----------



## Rosy

LOVE them Great DANES!!! How are their tempermant??


----------



## WardQ

Rosy said:


> LOVE them Great DANES!!! How are their tempermant??



They're my favourite breed. He has an excellent temperament, loves everyone, especially kids. A properly bred Dane from a breeder who puts the effort into breeding dogs with good health and temperament is wonderful. But don't even get me started on breeders who just breed for money!


----------



## jenko

This morning, at about 8 a.m., I was getting ready to take my daughter to school. We were in the garage and I heard a bird chirping. I told my daughter and she said I was just hearing things. Well, later on I come home and open the garage door and hear a chirp! Then I see a bird flying right at me! At first, I thought it was a blue jay that had gotten trapped in the garage, but then I realized it was a parakeet. Well, it looks very much like my parakeet--it's blue, but upon closer inspection I realized it was _not _my parakeet. 

I caught it and put it in an extra cage and here he is ...






He seems friendly. He's not finger-trained, but he didn't make too much of a fuss when I caught him in my hand. 

Kinda bizarre, lol. I asked my neighbors and none of them have lost a parakeet. No idea where he came from ...


----------



## Rosy

jenko said:


> This morning, at about 8 a.m., I was getting ready to take my daughter to school. We were in the garage and I heard a bird chirping. I told my daughter and she said I was just hearing things. Well, later on I come home and open the garage door and hear a chirp! Then I see a bird flying right at me! At first, I thought it was a blue jay that had gotten trapped in the garage, but then I realized it was a parakeet. Well, it looks very much like my parakeet--it's blue, but upon closer inspection I realized it was not my parakeet.
> 
> I caught it and put it in an extra cage and here he is ...
> 
> He seems friendly. He's not finger-trained, but he didn't make too much of a fuss when I caught him in my hand.
> 
> Kinda bizarre, lol. I asked my neighbors and none of them have lost a parakeet. No idea where he came from ...



Jenkins all animals seem to love you


----------



## Rosy

Rosy said:


> Jenkins all animals seem to love you



Jenko......


----------



## jenko

Rosy said:


> Jenkins all animals seem to love you



lol, he definitely came to the right garage! He must have known I couldn't refuse to help him out. 

I am keeping him and my other bird separate for now in case he is sick. If he makes it, and no one claims him, he has found a new forever home. 






Rosy said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenkins all animals seem to love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenko......
Click to expand...


Haha, I like "jenkins"


----------



## Rosy

jenko said:


> lol, he definitely came to the right garage! He must have known I couldn't refuse to help him out.
> 
> I am keeping him and my other bird separate for now in case he is sick. If he makes it, and no one claims him, he has found a new forever home.
> 
> Haha, I like "jenkins"



My phone wants to think for me....


----------



## jenko

Rosy said:


> My phone wants to think for me....



lol, it could have been worse! 


I am warning everyone in this thread: I am looking at a new mare on Sunday. If I buy her, I will be bombarding this thread with new horse photos.


----------



## Rosy

WardQ said:


> They're my favourite breed. He has an excellent temperament, loves everyone, especially kids. A properly bred Dane from a breeder who puts the effort into breeding dogs with good health and temperament is wonderful. But don't even get me started on breeders who just breed for money!



I hear you.....hate them jerks


----------



## BillM

This thread needs more horse photo's


----------



## BillM

I'll have to get some updated Dane photo's now that it has finally started to warm up. But here are a couple older ones


----------



## Rosy

BillM said:


> I'll have to get some updated Dane photo's now that it has finally started to warm up. But here are a couple older ones
> 
> http://c6bill.smugmug.com/Pets/The-Dogs/i-Z2k9rCm/A
> 
> http://c6bill.smugmug.com/Pets/The-Dogs/i-KRNcvsp/A



Love 'em
What are their names


----------



## BillM

Ozzy is the Mantle and Grace is the Brindle. It still amazes me on a daily basis how much the two of them love each other, they are just perfect together :heart:

Grace is our rescue girl, she's special.


----------



## BillM

How about a few of Ozzy's mother, I took these for a layout in the Great Dane Gazette last year. She's 10 now and still going strong


----------



## Rosy

BillM said:


> Ozzy is the Mantle and Grace is the Brindle. It still amazes me on a daily basis how much the two of them love each other, they are just perfect together :heart:
> 
> Grace is our rescue girl, she's special.



....


----------



## WardQ

BillM said:


> I'll have to get some updated Dane photo's now that it has finally started to warm up. But here are a couple older ones



Beautiful! I'm really starting to lean towards those mantles! Does Ozzy have Saravilla in the lines? (If you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## BillM

Never heard of Saravilla, he is Davisdane x Sasdania (BMW). His mother is in the GDCA Hall of Fame. If he didn't break his leg at 3 months he would have been the 5th show dog in his litter, 3 are Grand Champions.


----------



## WardQ

BillM said:


> Never heard of Saravilla, he is Davisdane x Sasdania (BMW). His mother is in the GDCA Hall of Fame. If he didn't break his leg at 3 months he would have been the 5th show dog in his litter, 3 are Grand Champions.




That would explain it. I do believe Saravilla has those kennels in their line quite a bit.


----------



## jenko

This is Lacy, our new mare! 

She is a registered Paint. She has one blue eye and one brown eye. Mostly white with brown ears, brown tail, and patches of brown on her back and hind quarters. 
Such a beauty! And sooo graceful. We'll most likely be bringing her to some open shows. Her lope is so smooth it looks like she's riding a wave.


----------



## Rosy

jenko said:


> This is Lacy, our new mare!
> 
> She is a registered Paint. She has one blue eye and one brown eye. Mostly white with brown ears, brown tail, and patches of brown on her back and hind quarters.
> Such a beauty! And sooo graceful. We'll most likely be bringing her to some open shows. Her lope is so smooth it looks like she's riding a wave.



Oh my...what a beauty.  Where in NC are you from...I live in Raleigh


----------



## BillM

She is stunning !!!!!


----------



## jenko

Rosy said:


> Oh my...what a beauty. Where in NC are you from...I live in Raleigh



I'm near Charlotte. I get to Raleigh a few times a year. Maybe we can meet up sometime for coffee! 




BillM said:


> She is stunning !!!!!



Thanks, Bill!


----------



## Raj_55555

That's one sexy horse. Just look at the mane in #2, woah!


----------



## Raj_55555

Bill, the mother Great Dane looks amazingly fit for an age of 10 years. Great Danes hardly survive beyond 8 AFAIK. 

Here's another one of gizmo I took yesterday, I have mixed feelings about the selective coloring. What do you guys think?


----------



## jenko

Raj_55555 said:


> That's one sexy horse. Just look at the mane in #2, woah!



You men and your blondes! 

p.s. pretty dog!!


----------



## Braineack

is she deaf?


----------



## squishy

A couple that my wife took a few weeks ago...


----------



## jenko

Braineack said:


> is she deaf?



Assuming you are asking me?

No, she's not deaf. She was used as a breeder and *good* breeders won't breed a deaf horse. Some overdo paints with blue eyes are deaf, and it's more common in pintos if they have those genes, but she is not deaf, thankfully!


----------



## Raj_55555

jenko said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one sexy horse. Just look at the mane in #2, woah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You men and your blondes!
> 
> p.s. pretty dog!!
Click to expand...

lol... Thanks 



jenko said:


> it's more common in pintos if they have those genes, but she is not deaf, thankfully!


Deaf horses can be very very difficult, they bolt at the slightest of unseen touch, I had one where I used to ride. But I honestly didn't know that deafness can be genetic.


----------



## Braineack

jenko said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you are asking me?
> 
> No, she's not deaf. She was used as a breeder and *good* breeders won't breed a deaf horse. Some overdo paints with blue eyes are deaf, and it's more common in pintos if they have those genes, but she is not deaf, thankfully!
Click to expand...



it's a thing with dogs and cats, in most cases, two different colored eyes means deaf.

just like calico cats are almost always female, and orange tabbies are almost always male.

and male tortoiseshells are usually sterile (when you get one--as they technically calicos).

science, genetics, chromosomes, and stuff.


----------



## WardQ

Raj_55555 said:


> Bill, the mother Great Dane looks amazingly fit for an age of 10 years. Great Danes hardly survive beyond 8 AFAIK.
> 
> Here's another one of gizmo I took yesterday, I have mixed feelings about the selective coloring. What do you guys think?



The selective colouring does nothing for me. Is Gizmo a liver coloured Dal?



Braineack said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you are asking me?
> 
> No, she's not deaf. She was used as a breeder and *good* breeders won't breed a deaf horse. Some overdo paints with blue eyes are deaf, and it's more common in pintos if they have those genes, but she is not deaf, thankfully!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's a thing with dogs and cats, in most cases, two different colored eyes means deaf.
Click to expand...


Not exactly.   It actually has to do with the pigment on the hairs inside the ear, not the eye colour. I know plenty of dogs with one blue/one brown, or both blue (including my own Dane), who aren't deaf. In Great Danes (and some other breeds, like Australian Shepherds), the merle gene causes the blue eyes, and also affects the pigment in the ears.

With white cats, one blue eye usually means they're deaf on that side. So there is some truth to the eye colour thing.


----------



## Raj_55555

WardQ said:


> The selective colouring does nothing for me. Is Gizmo a liver coloured Dal?


Yup, how could you possibly know that from a B&W image? :scratch:


----------



## WardQ

Raj_55555 said:


> WardQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The selective colouring does nothing for me. Is Gizmo a liver coloured Dal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, how could you possibly know that from a B&W image? :scratch:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His spots don't seem to have that crisp black colour. Plus, I'm a bit of a dog fanatic.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenko

Braineack said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she deaf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you are asking me?
> 
> No, she's not deaf. She was used as a breeder and *good* breeders won't breed a deaf horse. Some overdo paints with blue eyes are deaf, and it's more common in pintos if they have those genes, but she is not deaf, thankfully!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's a thing with dogs and cats, in most cases, two different colored eyes means deaf.
> 
> just like calico cats are almost always female, and orange tabbies are almost always male.
> 
> and male tortoiseshells are usually sterile (when you get one--as they technically calicos).
> 
> science, genetics, chromosomes, and stuff.
Click to expand...


Hmm interesting. I asked a friend about it who knows more about horse genetics than I do, and she said it almost always occurs in female paints/pintos rather than males ... I do not plan on breeding her, but the possibility of her having a filly with one blue/brown eye is about 50%.


----------



## Rosy

jenko said:


> I'm near Charlotte. I get to Raleigh a few times a year. Maybe we can meet up sometime for coffee!
> 
> Thanks, Bill!



Awesome!....
Congrats again on the mare.  Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Braineack

Just a random shot:



Dog at a Car Show by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

Raj_55555 said:


> Bill, the mother Great Dane looks amazingly fit for an age of 10 years. Great Danes hardly survive beyond 8 AFAIK.
> 
> Here's another one of gizmo I took yesterday, I have mixed feelings about the selective coloring. What do you guys think?



Raj - I kinda like the selective coloring - something about BW with some Bold Red that makes me look twice


----------



## Raj_55555

Rosy said:


> Raj - I kinda like the selective coloring - something about BW with some Bold Red that makes me look twice


Thank you so much Rosy  I'm gonna post that on my dalmatian forum


----------



## Rosy

Great! - try tweeking the exposure up just a tad...._Just see how it looks_.  Love the focus on the eyes


----------



## BillM

A couple from tonight











And the puppy !!!!

With one blue and one brown eye lol
















THE END


----------



## BillM

Just one more


----------



## limr

Oh god, that puppy..I can't...it's just so damn...I just can't even...nope, it's all over...


----------



## BillM

She was just a little apprehensive when she first saw me but it didn't take her long to warm up lol





Her big brother has been a little under the weather lately, you can see where they shaved his legs for iv's. He's a great dog, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jenko

Cuddles enjoying her pool.


----------



## Braineack

Hobbes enjoying his new outdoor room:




Hobbes on the Prowl by The Braineack, on Flickr


This is what we ended up with:


----------



## BillM

Nice shot and GREAT room !!!!!!


----------



## jenko

Wow, lovely room, B!!! I'm sure you will enjoy it if the kitties are willing to share.


----------



## sscarmack

Same Dog

10 weeks old


10 months old


----------



## Raj_55555

Wow! What a cutie scarmack, also reminds us how quickly they grow up. 

Here's Gizmo with his happy face on:


----------



## limr

Look at those splayed legs! It's just too funny when they sit like that.

He looks like such a happy dog, which means you are doing it right


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> Look at those splayed legs! It's just too funny when they sit like that.
> 
> He looks like such a happy dog, which means you are doing it right



Lol.. Thanks Leonore. Yeah it's so funny when they sit/sleep like that.  In fact he does it better than any other dog I've seen and straightens the legs completely, it looks like KFCs chicken-leg pieces .


----------



## JoeW

This is Ike, a 10 year old rat terrier....sleeping away on Mothers' Day.


----------



## BillM

Run for your life !!!!!






It must be that Godzilla everyone is talking about 







I can't outrun it 







Well maybe it's not exactly Godzilla








But he sure is big enough to be a monster !!!


----------



## limr

What a great series, Bill! That first one is just perfect timing - all feet off the ground, the intense look on his little face, the big loping beast right behind him... good stuff 

Oh, and I LOVE that big loping beast of a dog!


----------



## Raj_55555

BillM said:


> Run for your life !!!!!



 that expression is priceless!


----------



## BillM

The little guy is the one is the one who went charging down the trail to see the big dog, until he got real close :lmao:


----------



## Raj_55555

BillM said:


> The little guy is the one is the one who went charging down the trail to see the big dog, until he got real close :lmao:


lol.. :lmao: 
We have a couple of those too, while not technically our pet, these two guys always want to play with Gizmo. The only problem starts when he wants to play too, they literally start running for their life even though Gizmo never even touches them.
But they are cute nevertheless.. 






P.S. I know I've posted this in another thread.


----------



## BillM

The one sitting reminds me of my old boy Buddy, he was the world's happiest dog. That tail was always wagging, even right after his summer haircut. I miss him.


----------



## gsgary

Now thats what you call narrow DOF


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## limr

That is one furry dog butt


----------



## Photo Lady

limr said:


> That is one furry dog butt



Front and butt the same..lol........... big bear hugs


----------



## Raj_55555

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 74823



Come on, please post some more! I love collies.


----------



## Photo Lady

Raj_55555 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, please post some more! I love collies.
Click to expand...


thank you .. my pleasure..


----------



## Raj_55555

I want to pet him! Can I pet him?:bounce:


----------



## Photo Lady

Raj_55555 said:


> I want to pet him! Can I pet him?:bounce:



He is very lovable.. he would like you because you like him........ thanks.. i need to get some really good photos of him.. i am out of practice .. when i do i will post some for you. In the meantime.. keep posting yours.. i love all dogs.. i have a doberman too.. need to take some new photos of her now that she is matured.


----------



## Raj_55555

Photo Lady said:


> He is very lovable.. he would like you because you like him........ thanks.. i need to get some really good photos of him.. i am out of practice .. when i do i will post some for you. In the meantime.. keep posting yours.. i love all dogs.. i have a doberman too.. need to take some new photos of her now that she is matured.


 I love Dobermans too! Soooo Looking forward to those pics


----------



## Photo Lady

Raj_55555 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is very lovable.. he would like you because you like him........ thanks.. i need to get some really good photos of him.. i am out of practice .. when i do i will post some for you. In the meantime.. keep posting yours.. i love all dogs.. i have a doberman too.. need to take some new photos of her now that she is matured.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dobermans too! Soooo Looking forward to those pics
Click to expand...

i will take a couple after dinner.. after i brush them again..lol. I ran out of time.. but i took one of Smiley dobie for you !! i just noticed my reflection is in her eye.. how cool is that?


----------



## Braineack

Out enjoying the patio:




Hobbes Sleeping on Patio by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Braineack said:


> Out enjoying the patio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes Sleeping on Patio by The Braineack, on Flickr



the chair fits him well...


----------



## Braineack

Photo Lady said:


> the chair fits him well...



yeah, they took over...

belle enjoys it as well:




Belle on Patio Banister by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## lordtris

This is Princess Si


----------



## limr

lordtris said:


> This is Princess Si
> View attachment 75293
> View attachment 75292



She's gorgeous!


----------



## BillM

From today's walk

This girl is FAST, not easy to get a shot of her











Say Hello to her little friend !!!!







And no idea what this is but he sure was happy to see me lol


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> From today's walk
> 
> This girl is FAST, not easy to get a shot of her



Can't even stand how cute this one is. She's about to take off!


----------



## BillM

There was a little husky mix just off frame doing that husky stalking/herding thing that they like to do, so she came sprinting over to check it out


----------



## Raj_55555

BillM said:


> And no idea what this is but he sure was happy to see me lol



Looks like a border collie to me, I could be wrong. Lovely shots Bill as always


----------



## paigew

287. Lillian + Nisha by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

paigew said:


> 287. Lillian + Nisha by paige_w, on Flickr



Awww!!!


----------



## BillM

Beautiful shot Paige :heart:


----------



## Nick1984

Sent from my iPad


----------



## AK47J

Friend's pets.

Jazzy





Magic


----------



## paigew

/\/\ the teeth on that bulldog


----------



## limr

paigew said:


> /\/\ the teeth on that bulldog



Agreed!


----------



## Don Kondra

My Ruby girl (chocolate lab) is just over three years old now and finally starting to mellow 







Cheers, Don


----------



## bigpuddin43

Not a great pic taken with the cell phone but my lab loves laying on his back.


----------



## PixelRabbit

That is awesome Bigpuddin! The look on the one in the bed's face is priceless lmao!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

This morning dear Angus found the light 



IMG_9836bw by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Feral Cat - El Cerrito, CA by The Braineack, on Flickr

This is A55hole.  He is a feral cat that my friends in San Francisco feed along with about 5-6 others.  They have caught and fixed them, and still continue to feed 

They have more than a few neighbors with unfixed indoor/outdoor cats. :facepalm:


----------



## zutty

Here is my Moochie


----------



## exkalibur

Our GSD, Chief




_MG_0761 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

Let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## limr

Puppy paws and nose! :heart:

Here's Mrs. Parker in the sun:



(Sorry, it's late and I couldn't be bothered to clone out the dust.)


----------



## limr

So I finally got around to shooting with a zoom lens I bought from Braineack, and of course I had to test it out on the girls first!

I considered submitting one of these to the June photo challenge (shadows) but I thought maybe it would be too obvious who shot it 




Glaring Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Wistful Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

hey look at that!


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> hey look at that!



It seemed only appropriate


----------



## Braineack

Lazy Day by The Braineack, on Flickr





Belle outside on a chair by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Mandolin

What are you lookin' at?


----------



## limr

Mandolin said:


> What are you lookin' at?
> 
> View attachment 80486



Too funny!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

I may have posted this before, I can't remember... 

But I wanted to honor my best friend Sam who passed away on March 1st of this year.... I still miss her and think of her many times a day...


----------



## limr

BuS_RiDeR said:


> I may have posted this before, I can't remember...
> 
> But I wanted to honor my best friend Sam who passed away on March 1st of this year.... I still miss her and think of her many times a day...



Oh, so sorry  Sam was beautiful and looks like a total sweetheart. So shiny.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

She was my baby for sure.   I miss her.


----------



## W.Fovall

Untitled


----------



## limr

W.Fovall said:


> Untitled



Plotting something naughty or trying to remember where he/she buried that bone


----------



## kmaz89

henry always looks so angry


----------



## W.Fovall

limr said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plotting something naughty or trying to remember where he/she buried that bone
Click to expand...


tripod and me snapping my fingers to make him look with a 40" umbrella w speedlight


----------



## Braineack

id make that face too if someone took my picture in the middle of cleaning my derriere.


----------



## proberok

Her name is MJ.


----------



## proberok

Marlin.


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr



paigewilks.com-2.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr



paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

Well, I wanted to do some "real" portraits of my puppy this summer, but it looks like it will have to wait until fall. These are just snap shots really, but I thought I would share anyways.


----------



## Heyitsduy42

Meet Bolt!


----------



## pjaye

PixelRabbit said:


> This morning dear Angus found the light
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9836bw by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




This is absolutely stunning! How is Angus doing??


----------



## pjaye

proberok said:


> Marlin.View attachment 80721



That's not Marlin. That's Nemo!


----------



## Braineack

Belle walking towards me by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Braineack said:


> Belle walking towards me by The Braineack, on Flickr



She looks determined to swat that camera out of your hands.


----------



## Braineack

She just knows if I lay down, she can get pets.  She put her wet nose right on my lens and begged for scritches.


----------



## zutty

On a trip to the vet in the waiting room


----------



## sscarmack

Sleepy dog day, he makes me laugh. Always falls asleep with the ball in his mouth. He can't get enough of fetch haha


----------



## limr

Aw, silly pup :heart:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Alice loves wandering down to the river and picking out a rock lol
She is growing like a weed!!



IMG_8900-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

I really need to take more pictures of Oz, he just loves the exercise.


----------



## xzyragon

half dachsund half something else



IMG_3280 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr

our 12 year old cat



sleepy kitty by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr

and her new kitten



playful kitty by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

Love the kitten !!!!

And the other something else half would probably be spaniel, maybe King Charles or a similar breed.

Real nice shots


----------



## oldhippy

Tatter bug, with and without her head


----------



## BillM

That's a whole bunch of fur you have down there Ed, might be time for a little trim lol


----------



## limr

Bill, you are right - you need to take more pictures of Oz! 

And xyzragon...that kitten face! Oh, it kills me dead! I die. I am dead.


----------



## xzyragon

limr said:


> Bill, you are right - you need to take more pictures of Oz!
> 
> And xyzragon...that kitten face! Oh, it kills me dead! I die. I am dead.



She's absolutely adorable.  I think i have more pictures of her lying around somewhere


----------



## limr

Moar! 

I need to take more pictures of my girls.


----------



## proberok

symplybarb said:


> proberok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin.View attachment 80721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Marlin. That's Nemo!
Click to expand...

actually, nemo died. that's his dad Marlin, tho he' probably made that switch from male to female. Marlina now. yeah sad story.


----------



## proberok

I ran into this cat in the park here in Harlem. NYC. Can anyone say Groucho Marx!


----------



## bc_steve

Maya&#x27;s new bandana by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

bc_steve said:


> Maya&#x27;s new bandana by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


 
He (she?) is beyond cool.  If it was gizmo(my dally), the bandana would be inside her stomach by the time I'm back to the camera..


----------



## TheWHU

bc_steve said:


> Maya&#x27;s new bandana by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


 
Love this one, great pose!

Here's Millie;


----------



## Braineack

so pretty.


----------



## bc_steve

Raj_55555 said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maya&#x27;s new bandana by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He (she?) is beyond cool.  If it was gizmo(my dally), the bandana would be inside her stomach by the time I'm back to the camera..
Click to expand...


Her name is Maya.  She doesn't eat bandanas but managed to rip it 20 minutes later.


----------



## xzyragon

here's a couple more of my sister's kitten



Here kitty kitty by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr




IMG_3558 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr




IMG_3305 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr

and my parent's dogs side by side (they're brother and sister)



IMG_3257 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

bc_steve said:


> Her name is Maya.  She doesn't eat bandanas but managed to rip it 20 minutes later.


Well, she's gorgeous! And she also lets you photograph her before eating stuff up, so that a plus!


----------



## pjaye

proberok said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proberok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin.View attachment 80721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Marlin. That's Nemo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, nemo died. that's his dad Marlin, tho he' probably made that switch from male to female. Marlina now. yeah sad story.
Click to expand...


Nemo died???


----------



## limr

The dogs are very cute, but that kitten is just painfully sweet! Seriously, I think I just got diabetes. And the pictures, I must say, are so well done.


----------



## oldhippy

wacko the dog


----------



## BillM

He doesn't look Wacko at all Ed


----------



## BillM

A few more of Ozzy and Grace, i know better than to try and take head shots of them at f/2.8 but for some reason I still do


----------



## BillM

2 more


----------



## Gary A.

Cookie, (aka The Cook), in San Francisco.


----------



## BillM

I hope Cookie isn't a car chaser


----------



## Gary A.

BillM said:


> I hope Cookie isn't a car chaser


LOL ... no worries. She is so smart than on her daily walks she needs no leash. She stop at corners and even if she crashes a cat she'll stop at the curb. 





She's the best pooch in the world.

Gary


----------



## exkalibur

A profile of our "special" GSD, Chief.




1_MG_0003 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Ok maybe we have been eating dads stash


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey

untitled by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

our neighbor's new baby


----------



## limr

So floofy!


----------



## avraam

xzyragon said:


> here's a couple more of my sister's kitten
> 
> 
> 
> Here kitty kitty by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3558 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3305 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr
> 
> and my parent's dogs side by side (they're brother and sister)
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3257 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


so nice)) good pictures)


----------



## avraam

Gary A. said:


> Cookie, (aka The Cook), in San Francisco.


)))Dog with face like "i'm sexy and i know it" cool


----------



## Gary A.

)))Dog with face like "i'm sexy and i know it" cool

LOL ... she certainly is posing.





The Cook and Mariposa


----------



## pez




----------



## limr

Sweeties. Can't remember if you said already - are they siblings?


----------



## pez

limr said:


> Sweeties. Can't remember if you said already - are they siblings?


I got them from a local animal shelter, but I'm pretty sure they aren't related to each other. Maxwell is a cat genius, while Trevor causes a stupendous amount of trouble.


----------



## JustJazzie

Not spoiled, only loved.


----------



## W.Fovall

marley by fovallwilliam, on Flickr


----------



## marineangel

a rescue I fostered. she found a great home soon after this. How pathetic is that look?  please tell me if my file size is too large and I will  work on fixing it. I am new here


----------



## limr

marineangel said:


> a rescue I fostered. she found a great home soon after this. How pathetic is that look?  please tell me if my file size is too large and I will  work on fixing it. I am new here



Adorable!

When you are attaching pictures, it should give you an option to show a thumbnail  or a full-sized shot. I think if you don't choose anything, it looks like it does in your post. For example...

Thumbnail:
 

Full sized:


 

And now let's test what happens when I don't choose either option:


----------



## marineangel

limr said:


> marineangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> a rescue I fostered. she found a great home soon after this. How pathetic is that look?  please tell me if my file size is too large and I will  work on fixing it. I am new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> When you are attaching pictures, it should give you an option to show a thumbnail  or a full-sized shot. I think if you don't choose anything, it looks like it does in your post. For example...
> 
> Thumbnail:
> View attachment 89480
> 
> Full sized:
> View attachment 89481
> 
> And now let's test what happens when I don't choose either option:
Click to expand...

Noted. So once you attach it it is an acceptable size. Saw a thread from 2007 that was saying post links and giving pixel sizes to stay within. I was thinking "oh crap I'm going to have to learn that stuff." ..lol


----------



## limr

marineangel said:


> Noted. So once you attach it it is an acceptable size. Saw a thread from 2007 that was saying post links and giving pixel sizes to stay within. I was thinking "oh crap I'm going to have to learn that stuff." ..lol



You just joined so you probably didn't know, but we just went through a big software/format change in September, so I imagine that 2007 thread might not be applicable anymore. I tend to link from Flickr anyway, but I've been attaching some as well and I haven't really bothered to check my pixels.


----------



## marineangel

Elroy


----------



## goooner

This is edifix. I wanted to go up to f5-7 to get the nose sharp, but then I would have had to use flash


----------



## JustJazzie

I don't get many good photos of Hecate, but I was pretty pleased with how these came out!!! She sure loves the snow!


----------



## BillM

Beautiful exposure Jazzie, black dogs in snow are a real challenge


----------



## BillM

Not sure if I have even posted my friends boy Chance, it was just a quick snapshot while doing puppy pictures but he is a big handsome boy so i'm posting it anyways. He wanted to keep a good eye on me while I was playing with the puppies


----------



## BillM

And one of the puppies


----------



## JustJazzie

BillM said:


> Beautiful exposure Jazzie, black dogs in snow are a real challenge


 thanks! It was pure *luck* really. I only brought my camera along because It was so overcast that day!


----------



## BillM

Well I for one wouldn't mind seeing more pictures of her, she's beautiful


----------



## JustJazzie

BillM said:


> Well I for one wouldn't mind seeing more pictures of him, he's beautiful


"He's" a she. ;-) and she thanks you. :giggle: she is my toughest family member to shoot though. very rarely does the lighting agree with her, and she won't look anywhere near the camera for studio pictures! *sigh*


----------



## oldhippy

Webster.  waking up


----------



## JustJazzie

Now that is SWEET!!! <3 it.


oldhippy said:


> View attachment 92042 Webster.  waking up


----------



## Parker219

I hope I don't get tar and feathered for posting a cell phone photo, but this is my little doggie about to fall asleep.  He likes to lay in the bed, but put his head on the floor.


----------



## BillM

I think your little doggie has a drinking problem


----------



## Photo Lady

Parker219 said:


> I hope I don't get tar and feathered for posting a cell phone photo, but this is my little doggie about to fall asleep.  He likes to lay in the bed, but put his head on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 92043


great photo even for a cell phone.. exceptional cell phone photo ......


----------



## Photo Lady

Parker219 said:


> I hope I don't get tar and feathered for posting a cell phone photo, but this is my little doggie about to fall asleep.  He likes to lay in the bed, but put his head on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 92043


great photo even for a cell phone.. exceptional cell phone photo ......


----------



## Photo Lady

Parker219 said:


> I hope I don't get tar and feathered for posting a cell phone photo, but this is my little doggie about to fall asleep.  He likes to lay in the bed, but put his head on the floor.
> 
> great photo even for a cell phone.. exceptional cell phone photo ......
> 
> 
> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't get tar and feathered for posting a cell phone photo, but this is my little doggie about to fall asleep.  He likes to lay in the bed, but put his head on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 92043
> 
> 
> 
> great photo for cell phone pic......awesome
Click to expand...


----------



## SquarePeg

W.Fovall said:


> marley by fovallwilliam, on Flickr



You don't see a lot of papillons without the big ear hair!  We keep ours clipped shorter too.


----------



## W.Fovall

SquarePeg said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley by fovallwilliam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see a lot of papillons without the big ear hair!  We keep ours clipped shorter too.View attachment 92044
Click to expand...

some reason it hasn't grown in yet, 3 years old


----------



## BillM

Once that puppy pile formed they were out like a light. And bad news, I didn't get enough pictures of one of them so I have to go back today  And did I mention the second litter ? Long story as she would never intentionally have 2 litters at one time, or even the same year for that matter. She is helping a friend with her litter, the 6 week olds, while at the same time caring for her own litter, the 3 week olds. She still has another 5 weeks before she can sleep lol

I only took a couple quick shots of her litter due to their age I didn't want to bother them too much. But in another couple of weeks I will have a folder full of pics for this litter.


----------



## SquarePeg

[/QUOTE]
some reason it hasn't grown in yet, 3 years old[/QUOTE]

Our's started to grow in around age 2 I think, but as I said we prefer it clipped.  He's 5.  They really are the smartest dogs!  

@BillM  love that grey speckled pup in the last pic with the blue eyes, he/she is so sweet looking.  Have to make sure my daughter doesn't see this or she will start begging for another dog.


----------



## xzyragon

Showed my family how my flash + umbrellas worked.  Plus we got the pup to sit still for a little bit




Mister Man, the funky boy by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Cricket.
Shot with M Zuko 25/1.8 wide open, ISO 1600, @ 1/20s hand held.


----------



## Tabe

From long before I bought a DSLR...

Tugger (RIP) and Pumpkin, the "Move along, nothing to see here" photo   Tugger would climb on top if Pumpkin was in his spot until Pumpkin got tired of it and would move away.


----------



## bc_steve

my girlfriend's 6-month old puppy




Tryp Taunting Tommy by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

One more of Tryp.  He and Maya (not the same black dog as above) are waiting for a stick to be thrown.




Waiting for a stick to be thrown by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

.........


----------



## BillM

One more picture


----------



## Zen1300

I'm Watching You...





Two of my cats - Meiko and Sophie


----------



## limr

Zen1300 said:


> I'm Watching You...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my cats - Meiko and Sophie



Beautiful cats!  And such an awesome picture, too


----------



## terri

This picture makes me laugh, Zen!   (Welcome to the forum, btw.)    

These expressions are so classic - cats are a trip, aren't they??    Love 'em!!


----------



## Zen1300

terri said:


> This picture makes me laugh, Zen!   (Welcome to the forum, btw.)
> 
> These expressions are so classic - cats are a trip, aren't they??    Love 'em!!



Thanks for the welcome, Terri!

These two are the babies, only had them a couple of years.  I have a third cat named "Pig."  He's about 11yo, and has been with me since I bottle-fed him (sshhh, ruins the tough-guy image). At 16lbs, he's lived up to his name and acts more like a Labrador than a cat, which my dog Laddie-Boy seems to enjoy.


----------



## terri

We'll need to see a picture of Pig soon, then.   Sorry, but with that description you set yourself up for it.   

Oh, and Laddie, too!


----------



## Zen1300

terri said:


> We'll need to see a picture of Pig soon, then.   Sorry, but with that description you set yourself up for it.
> 
> Oh, and Laddie, too!



Laddie is linked to here.

Pig is still in the witness protection program, so I can't show his face.  He's easy to distinguish in a photo lineup, however.


----------



## scotts2014se

Riddick...


----------



## Zen1300

scotts2014se said:


> Riddick...



Great Name.  I bet he thinks he is the toughest dog on the block.


----------



## scotts2014se

Yes he does! Nobody told him he was small. It took us awhile to come up with the name, went through alot of them, then one night channel surfing we stumbled across "The chronicles of Riddick" and it has stuck ever since. Here are a couple more of him.


----------



## wfooshee

My rescue kitty, Chipsie. I've only had her 3 months, but she loves it here. She sat still long enough for me to play with my latest pawn shop find, a 50mm f:1.8 AF, Nikon's first AF 50, which seems to work well on my D7000. This was wide open to get the 1.8 DOF.


----------



## Zen1300

Pig






Meiko decided my light tent was his new bed.  He's been sleeping in it for the last two hours.






I took advantage of the opportunity (after fixing what he messed up)...


----------



## limr

Hey, Pig!  Meiko has got such gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Braineack

Belle on Stool by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Pookie on Stool by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

I dont think you understand how hard this is.




Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Sure is a beautiful cat.  

No way I could get Cricket to pose like that.


----------



## pixmedic

20150105_115659 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Ron Evers said:


> Sure is a beautiful cat.
> 
> No way I could get Cricket to pose like that.








 

Lots of bribery.







Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Cricket



 
Poor light, high ISO, slow shutter, hand held but not too bad.  

Camera Maker: OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
Camera Model: E-M5
Lens: OLYMPUS M.75-300mm F4.8-6.7 II
Image Date: 2015-01-24 09:26:27 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 75mm (35mm equivalent: 150mm)
Aperture: ƒ/4.8
Exposure Time: 0.167 s (1/6)
ISO equiv: 1600
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Creator: Ron Evers
Caption: OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1 (Windows)


----------



## Braineack

what do you think of this conversion:




Pookie in Window B&amp;W by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Braineack said:


> what do you think of this conversion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie in Window B&amp;W by The Braineack, on Flickr



Looks good.  However, I would crop the bottom out to get rid of the carpet & baseboard.


----------



## Braineack

Tried that crop and didnt like it.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Minimalicious

It's shaky and stuff, but I like it because she looks so lethal, while in reality she was yawning


----------



## JacaRanda

Minimalicious said:


> It's shaky and stuff, but I like it because she looks so lethal, while in reality she was yawning


 
I can't see the image


----------



## Minimalicious

JacaRanda said:


> Minimalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's shaky and stuff, but I like it because she looks so lethal, while in reality she was yawning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the image
Click to expand...


That's strange. It should be visible. It's just uploaded, and linked to photobucket.


----------



## JacaRanda

Minimalicious said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's shaky and stuff, but I like it because she looks so lethal, while in reality she was yawning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's strange. It should be visible. It's just uploaded, and linked to photobucket.
Click to expand...

 
Okay - it was me.  Great timing   I think she's laughin


----------



## paigew

Braineack said:


> what do you think of this conversion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie in Window B&amp;W by The Braineack, on Flickr


This is gorgeous! Love the light. 


Minimalicious said:


> It's shaky and stuff, but I like it because she looks so lethal, while in reality she was yawning


love this too! His face is priceless. Great capture


----------



## paigew

a few days ago



paigewilks.com-3.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

and one from this fall 



paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy

Ollie. We rescued him last May from Georgia.  He was badly abused to the point were he rejected any human contact. He is now constantly at my wife's side. He's still uncomfortable around men but has come along way.  This weekend was the time off a leash where he didn't try to run away.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr

My dog is terrified of my camera and it makes me so sad! Does anyone know how to make them feel more comfortable with a camera?


----------



## JacaRanda

Karsyn Taelyr said:


> My dog is terrified of my camera and it makes me so sad! Does anyone know how to make them feel more comfortable with a camera?


 
Does it get a chance to get close to the camera without you holding it?  Maybe leave it out on the floor so your dog can get used to the idea that it won't attack.    As long as your dog does not attack it of course.


----------



## paigew

@Karsyn Taelyr

Poor baby 

Actually I was a dog trainer for 3 years long before photography  Depending on how scared your dog is, start slow. Put the camera on the couch by you and have your dog come up for a treat. Over time move the camera closer/to your lap. Once your dog will come to you (camera in lap) for a treat push the shutter button and treat him afterwards. Use the shutter button similar to the way you would use a clicker...as a marker for good things. So in essence "shutter click=treat". Every time you click the shutter the dog gets tossed a treat. (its best to use small soft treats for rapid practicing). Do short sessions of 1-2 minutes then put the camera away and do her favorite thing...play ball, belly rub, etc. Over time your dog should grow very comfortable with the camera and you will obviously be able to hold it to your eye.

When she is comfortable with you holding it start pressing the shutter when she shows any interest. So if you are holding it and she is acting timid but pokes her head forward a bit for a sniff...press the shutter and immediately reward her for being inquisitive. Reminding her/training her that when she hears the shutter she ALWAYS gets a reward. Soon you will not be able to keep her away from sniffing your lens . Feel free to pm me! I love training!


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr

JacaRanda said:


> Karsyn Taelyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog is terrified of my camera and it makes me so sad! Does anyone know how to make them feel more comfortable with a camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it get a chance to get close to the camera without you holding it?  Maybe leave it out on the floor so your dog can get used to the idea that it won't attack.    As long as your dog does not attack it of course.
Click to expand...


Yeah she has! But when I click the shutter she freaks out! But I think i'm gonna try this! Thanks


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr

paigew said:


> @Karsyn Taelyr
> 
> Poor baby
> 
> Actually I was a dog trainer for 3 years long before photography  Depending on how scared your dog is, start slow. Put the camera on the couch by you and have your dog come up for a treat. Over time move the camera closer/to your lap. Once your dog will come to you (camera in lap) for a treat push the shutter button and treat him afterwards. Use the shutter button similar to the way you would use a clicker...as a marker for good things. So in essence "shutter click=treat". Every time you click the shutter the dog gets tossed a treat. (its best to use small soft treats for rapid practicing). Do short sessions of 1-2 minutes then put the camera away and do her favorite thing...play ball, belly rub, etc. Over time your dog should grow very comfortable with the camera and you will obviously be able to hold it to your eye.
> 
> When she is comfortable with you holding it start pressing the shutter when she shows any interest. So if you are holding it and she is acting timid but pokes her head forward a bit for a sniff...press the shutter and immediately reward her for being inquisitive. Reminding her/training her that when she hears the shutter she ALWAYS gets a reward. Soon you will not be able to keep her away from sniffing your lens . Feel free to pm me! I love training!



Thanks so much for the awesome reply!! I'm totally going to try this out!


----------



## jenko

Here is an update on Miss Cuddles ...

She is doing really great! Has so much energy, OMG. She had to have a tumor removed last month but it was benign. She continues to have some kind of environmental allergy in the winter. It's so weird--she only gets the rash Dec-Feb and then it goes away. But she's doing fabulous and is as friendly and hyper as ever!















Also, found this kitten last fall. Actually, almost HIT this kitten. It was wandering across the road ... so I pulled over and took her home. She was in pretty rough shape ...





Three weeks later, after multiple visits to the vet and meds for upper respiratory infection and worming ...






Cuddles wanted to eat her so she could not stay. I found a good home for her, though. 

Lacy, our horse, also had surgery! She had a tumor on the bottom eye lid. It _was_ cancerous. But the vet got good margins and she's doing fine now.


----------



## sneakypete

Louie



louie in the living room (1 of 1) by floppypickles, on Flickr

Charlie



charlie on my lap (1 of 1) by floppypickles, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

I had posted this in another forum I started about people showing off their pups, but It appears as though I haven't posted to this thread as of yet.

This is my dearly departed boy Tundra.  We had to put him to sleep a couple weeks ago as he was having terrible difficulty with his back legs not working, and at times he couldn't even get up to go outside and would go while laying on the floor.  He had been picked up and returned on three separate occasions by three different families over the course of a year and a half.  He was then scheduled to be euthanized to make room for other animals.  My friend who worked at the shelter couldn't let that happen, so she rescued him and kept him at her apartment for a few days and asked my fiancee and I if we would take him.  He was estimated at about 5 years old when we got him in 2006, and would have been somewhere between 14-15 years old when we let him go.  I miss him so much.  This portrait was taken two years ago this month, and was one that was in my collection of RAW files that I hadn't edited yet of him.




DSC_0007 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jenko

Awww sorry for your loss of Tundra. What a beauty.

My mom had to put her corgi to sleep in Dec for something very similar. She had degenerative myelopothy. Lost control of her back legs, and eventually her bladder. So sad. My mom was utterly heart broken. So I bought her a puppy for her birthday a few weeks ago--a piebald dachshund.


----------



## ruifo

Flying dog by ruimc77, on Flickr





Bite me by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda

I've done some dog park action shots.  They are not my pets (we have 3 cats), but they are someone's pets.

1) 


_39A5457 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) 


_39A5434 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 


_39A5361 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) 


_39A5335 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## limr

They all look so happy!


----------



## Don Kondra

A rare moment of peace and quiet 







Cheers, Don


----------



## JacaRanda

limr said:


> They all look so happy!



They certainly are     It puts a childish smile on my face just to watch them all running around like a bunch of kids in a playground.


----------



## JacaRanda

1) 


_39A5428 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) 


_39A5383 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 


_39A5350 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) 


_39A5094 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## funwitha7d

ruifo said:


> Flying dog by ruimc77, on Flickr
> 
> Bite me by ruimc77, on Flickr



really stunning action shots, some of the best I've seen ruifo


----------



## Ron Evers

Paul suggested that cats may be solar powered.


----------



## ruifo

funwitha7d said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flying dog by ruimc77, on Flickr
> 
> Bite me by ruimc77, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really stunning action shots, some of the best I've seen ruifo
Click to expand...



Thanks, funwitha7d!


----------



## gsgary

Archie










Rosie


----------



## AFarhat

To continue with the solar powered cats.


----------



## BillM

Somebody had a birthday Saturday !!! 


Ozzy at 6 years young










And Grace will be turning 8 in May


----------



## limr

Happy Birthday, Ozzy!
(I'll expect more pictures in May for Grace's birthday  )


----------



## BillM

Hopefully the snow melts by then


----------



## JacaRanda

Casey on the left and Valentine on the right.  Sisters we rescued in 2005 from a shelter.  We wanted only one, but they came as a package deal   two for the price of one.




20150330_182437 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## limr

You get a Winner not only because it's such a great picture of those sweet little faces (oh, they are killing me!), but because of rescuing from a shelter and keeping the sisters together 

My two girls are also sisters. Granted, I was actually looking for two siblings, but even if I weren't, I would never have been able to separate them. They'll be having a birthday in a couple of weeks. 5 years old.


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com-20.jpg by Paige Wilks, on Flickr


----------



## BillM




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## BillM




----------



## Rgollar

_MG_2455 by rgollar, on Flickr



_MG_2406 by rgollar, on Flickr



_MG_2250 by rgollar, on Flickr
My two favorite friends


----------



## BillM

Love that last shot, just a great pose !!!!


----------



## waday

She needs a fur cut...


----------



## BillM

And this is the first time i have seen this beautiful pup in a year, he was sick back then so it is nice to see he is almost back to 100%, once 100% he'll be off leash with his little sister who is all grown up now. Wait till you see her now. He was happy to see me, got a good howl out of him 






Here is a picture of him and his little sister from last year


----------



## BillM




----------



## exkalibur

Withholding his toy so I can take his picture.




1-2559 by Denis Faucher, on Flickr


----------



## limr

BillM said:


>



Awww, she's all growed up and beeeeyooootiful!!!


----------



## JustJazzie

[QUOTE="Rgollar, post: 3480201, member: 112111"_MG_2455 by rgollar, on Flickr



_MG_2406 by rgollar, on Flickr
_MG_2250 by rgollar, on Flickr
My two favorite friends[/QUOTE]
Ohhh, I just LOVE this one! The personality just shines right through!


----------



## JustJazzie

Nemesis at 13 weeks, Guess its time for a new photo already!


----------



## limr

exkalibur said:


> Withholding his toy so I can take his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2559 by Denis Faucher, on Flickr




Aww, those eyes...GIVE HIM THE TOY, ALREADY!


----------



## limr

JustJazzie said:


> Nemesis at 13 weeks! Guess its time for a new photo already!



So cute!

Oh and hey Jazzie! Haven't seen you around much


----------



## JustJazzie

limr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis at 13 weeks! Guess its time for a new photo already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Oh and hey Jazzie! Haven't seen you around much
Click to expand...

She may look cute, but don't be fooled.
Me?  I've been wearing all black and lurking in the shadows. ;-)


----------



## limr

JustJazzie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis at 13 weeks! Guess its time for a new photo already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Oh and hey Jazzie! Haven't seen you around much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She may look cute, but don't be fooled.
> Me?  I've been wearing all black and lurking in the shadows. ;-)
Click to expand...


Goin' through a goth/emo phase then?


----------



## JustJazzie

limr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis at 13 weeks! Guess its time for a new photo already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Oh and hey Jazzie! Haven't seen you around much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She may look cute, but don't be fooled.
> Me?  I've been wearing all black and lurking in the shadows. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goin' through a goth/emo phase then?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I figured it would be a good time to relive my teen years. I'm still too young and broke for a real midlife crisis, so I went with the next best thing. Just be glad I'm not posting selfies with bleached hair. :giggle:


----------



## BillM

I want more puppy pictures !!!!!

I'm going through puppy withdrawal being away from home 

I WANT TO GO HOME !!!!!


----------



## exkalibur

BillM said:


> I want more puppy pictures !!!!!
> 
> I'm going through puppy withdrawal being away from home
> 
> I WANT TO GO HOME !!!!!



There you go.


----------



## limr

Look at the size of those paws!


----------



## BillM

Nice 


I guess Oz doesn't qualify for puppy status any more but he still thinks he is


----------



## Photo Lady

my new puppy ...11 weeks old doberman.. his name is Luke.....


----------



## Photo Lady

BillM said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> I guess Oz doesn't qualify for puppy status any more but he still thinks he is   so handsome...


----------



## Photo Lady

BillM said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> I guess Oz doesn't qualify for puppy status any more but he still thinks he is


he is a handsome boy..


----------



## BillM

Was he being a bad boy so you sent him to sit in the corner


----------



## Photo Lady

BillM said:


> Was he being a bad boy so you sent him to sit in the corner


haha .. i was thinking the same thing.. i wondered why he chose the corner.. but then i realized it was the one spot that had the sun .. thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

corner again.. lol


----------



## exkalibur

BillM said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> I guess Oz doesn't qualify for puppy status any more but he still thinks he is



Nice looking fellow.


----------



## exkalibur

Photo Lady said:


> my new puppy ...11 weeks old doberman.. his name is Luke.....



And he still has to grow into those paws


----------



## BillM

Ozzy






Grace


----------



## Photo Lady

BillM said:


> Ozzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace


beautiful pups


----------



## Photo Lady

More puppy photos.. he is keeping me very busy at 4 months... changed alot too since last pics.. i cannot believe how fast they grow


----------



## limr

So cute!


----------



## Photo Lady

limr said:


> So cute!


 thank you..!


----------



## paigew

doesn't every dog love fresh (rotten) peaches?


----------



## JustJazzie

Hecate, the laziest dog you will ever meet.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## limr

Yay! Haven't seen Pookie in a while! That is one of the best kitty bellies I've ever seen. 

(Sorry, but Mrs.Parker's will always be The Best Belleh Evah.)


----------



## paigew

yep she put the kitten in a doll ergo for his nap #adorbs #iwantone by Paige Wilks, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Kitten! Is he yours?


----------



## paigew

limr said:


> Kitten! Is he yours?


I wish!! He is my moms


----------



## limr

Oh! What a gorgeous little ball of fluff!


----------



## BillM

I posted this picture of Dani last year







Well now she can see over the fence. And the lighting was better


----------



## W.Fovall

Against my wishes i now have a cat.....


----------



## BillM

And one of Buck


----------



## BillM

Calvin and Ivan needed to get in on the action too


----------



## BillM

W.Fovall said:


> Against my wishes a cat now has me .....



That's not how it works with cats, i fixed it for you


----------



## W.Fovall

BillM said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against my wishes a cat now has me .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works with cats, i fixed it for you
Click to expand...

the cat had me at 3am as it tried to murder my elbows as i slept then runs off as my dog gives chase using my crotch as a launching point..


----------



## BillM

Yup, that sounds about right lol


----------



## W.Fovall

my dog is attacking all the cat toys


----------



## BillM

good doggie


----------



## BillM

She'll be home any minute now !!!!


----------



## PinkPoodle

This is my snuggle puff, my first born.  

Oscar.


----------



## BillM

I think Ozzy was bigger than that at birth


----------



## PinkPoodle

BillM said:


> I think Ozzy was bigger than that at birth



If he was bigger than 4 pounds, its a huge possibility!  When we take him to the park, we're always on the look out for hawks....  I'm sure I need no explanation as to why.  Small body, big heart!


----------



## paigew

(ektar)


----------



## PhotoriousMe

We are cold!


----------



## BillM

PinkPoodle said:


> When we take him to the park, we're always on the look out for hawks....  I'm sure I need no explanation as to why.  Small body, big heart!


----------



## CherylL

Oscar king of the king bed.  




Mr. Oscar - frog legs by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

a new lens.. 

 ]


----------



## W.Fovall




----------



## Photo Lady

what a sweet dog.. love the fall theme along with the beautiful photos..


----------



## Photo Lady

.. my dobies and my quarter horse Chugger.. 31 years old...


----------



## limr

Aww, that first picture is really sweet


----------



## Photo Lady

limr said:


> Aww, that first picture is really sweet


Thank you.. she thinks the pup is her baby...


----------



## cauzimme

W.Fovall said:


> View attachment 109253



I really like that one!

Here's my cat, I shot with a Minolta X-370(analog) and numerize the negatif, it was full of dust...


----------



## Scroller

if this works, then this is Cody, he is a manx that my wife and I rescued as a kitten some 14 years ago. He was the runt of the litter...today you wouldn't know it LOL. My pic isn't of the quality that you guys shoot but Im learning slowly haha. I caught him sticking his tounge out at me.


----------



## CherylL

Daughter's rescue puppy Benji.  He is about 13 months and very lovable.  Beagle & Red Heeler mix.




Benji by Cheryl, on Flickr





Benji - 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

dogs by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya&#x27;s favourite activity by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## limr

I love how they look like they're gossiping in the first shot. The dog on the far right is spilling the beans about some big juicy secret ("You wouldn't BELIEVE who just made out with the lunch lady!"), the middle dog (is that Maya?) can't wait to hear the rest ("No way! Who? Who was it?"), and the third dog is just coming in on the conversation and is trying to catch up ("Wait, who are we talking about? What happened at lunch? C"mon, I wanna hear, too!").


----------



## bc_steve

limr said:


> I love how they look like they're gossiping in the first shot. The dog on the far right is spilling the beans about some big juicy secret ("You wouldn't BELIEVE who just made out with the lunch lady!"), the middle dog (is that Maya?) can't wait to hear the rest ("No way! Who? Who was it?"), and the third dog is just coming in on the conversation and is trying to catch up ("Wait, who are we talking about? What happened at lunch? C"mon, I wanna hear, too!").


Yep Maya in the middle, Tryp on the right and our six-month old puppy Charlie on the left.  And yep there's always one dog that feels left out!


----------



## limr

They're such beautiful dogs! And they always look so happy


----------



## krowe5111

Bailey, our 3 yr old beagle girl [emoji5]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k5MOW

That is great that you rescued these guys. I have spent the last 13 years as an animal control officer and now moved up to shelter manager. It is great to hear stories like this. 

Roger


----------



## bc_steve

battle by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack




----------



## jcdeboever

Cats love those boxes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillard

Our Golden Retriever puppy several weeks ago. She's grown so much since then.


----------



## Braineack

jcdeboever said:


> Cats love those boxes.


that's a B&H box too.


----------



## Braineack

new camera means new cat pics.













and just  sad vet cat:


----------



## limr

Pookie appears to be quite over your shenanigans.


----------



## Braineack

he's mad i cropped his ear like a noob.


----------



## W.Fovall




----------



## jcdeboever

W.Fovall said:


> View attachment 111655


Tired baby...or mouthy[emoji4] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillard

This is our girl now!


----------



## Braineack

Braineack said:


> new camera means new cat pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and just  sad vet cat:



My wife and I had to say goodbye to Belle over the weekend.  Even though on her follow-up visit, shown above, she was seen to be in great health -- she suddenly became very ill and was unable to continue to breathe on her own.  We were absolutely not ready for this, and Belle did a great job hiding the fact that she was shutting down for good.  We take a lot of comfor to the fact that we were home and able to rush her to be treated so her suffering was at the bare minimum -- but we are left with a huge hole in hearts and puzzlement from the seemingly random plunge into illness.

I've had her 13 years and 2 months, and she was an integral part of lives.  My other two kitties have tiny little paws to fill -- problem is, the two combined aren't even half the cat Belle was. 

Here's the eariest image I have of her, this was 2 months after I adobted her in Nov of 2002:






and this is how I spent most of my evenings for the last 13 years:


----------



## jcdeboever

Sorry for your loss.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Oh no, I'm so sorry  It's amazing how these small creatures can have such a large presence, and leave such a large emptiness when they leave us. It's heartbreaking when the illness is sudden like that, though I think ultimately it's better, perhaps not for us, but for the cat who didn't have to suffer a long illness.

My Gomer Pyle left me in a similar way. He started showing signs of illness on a Friday (hiding in unusual places, no appetite for his regular food, but would nibble at a treat) but then was doing much better by Sunday - eating and playing. On Monday, he didn't have an appetite again but was still drinking tuna juice, so I made an appointment for Tuesday afternoon. By the time he got to the vet, he wasn't breathing very well and refused all food. A few hours later, I had to put him to sleep. It was almost 6 years ago and I still miss him.

It's very clear that Belle was loved as much as a cat could possibly be loved, so also take comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful life while she was here.


----------



## Braineack

Yep, it's always how the story seems to go with cats.  We just we not ready for it.

there were some signs we misinterupted in last week prior to her first trip to the hosiptal, but even had they know then, there was nothing they could have done.  There simply wasn't any treatment.

My wife worked from home Friday and was mentioning to me how Belle was hanging out with her all day and seemed perfectly normal, but we noticed she developed a sneeze/cold that day. When I got home her breathing was getting labored and I could she her swallowing a lot, so I thought she was congested and caught an illness from the vet trip.  That night she started hanging out in hiding spots after a full day of hanging out with my wife, so we planned to take her back in saturday to get something to treat that as it was obviously worse than a minor cold.

We left her alone, but she still came up and cuddled up against me like she did every night before going to bed.

Saturday morning her breathing wasn't sounding any better, but she still followed me downstairs and got some treats so I could make sure she was eating.  I tried to have her sit with me but she went back to a hiding place, so I left her alone.  I got on my computer to fool around before my wife got up, and she actually came in to hang out with me.  I opened the blinds for her so she could look out, and get sunlight directly on her.  Maybe 10 minutes laters she started coughing and having trouble breathing.

I'm just so glad we were home and not at work or something.  She was never able to get air on her own the rest of the day so I was able to keep her suffering at a low.  The doctors ran so many tests and tried so many drugs.  But all-in-all nothing she was never going to be able to breathe on her own again (despite perfectly functioning lungs), and she actually became borderline amemic in one week's time comparing the blood works.

Everything is reminding me of her, we did I lot around the house for Belle, and we had such a routine with her. (I was actually 5minutes early into work today because I lost my built time Belle attention tine).   I almost feel awkward around my other two because of the bond I had with Belle.  The last two nights were the first time both the boys slept against me, and it was just an odd feeling.  They both have been searching the house for her too since we've been home and it's just adding another layer of sadness.

She was always the runt of the litter, but put up one hell of a good fight and gave us so many pleasant memories.  I just hope she felt the same way and had a great life -- she certainlly gave us one.


----------



## Braineack

Playing with the a6000 more:




Pookie walking in sun by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie Lazy Sunday Morning by The Braineack, on Flickr




Hobbes with Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Sun by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

Sorry for your loss [emoji22]


----------



## scooter2044

First Christmas tree for Gimpy even though he's 3. It's been 24 hours and all ornaments are still on the tree. 




Happy Holidays by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

bc_steve said:


> dogs by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maya&#x27;s favourite activity by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



Love the action!


----------



## CherylL

Our newest addition to the family.  Quincy is 4 months and 8 lbs.  This makes 3 schnauzers!




Quincy_01 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> Our newest addition to the family.  Quincy is 4 months and 8 lbs.  This makes 3 schnauzers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy_01 by Cheryl, on Flickr



Those dogs are real smart. Good luck. That one is very special looking. He wants a beer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoriousMe

My sons Miniature Schnauzer and Mini Poodle.

Dave


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest addition to the family.  Quincy is 4 months and 8 lbs.  This makes 3 schnauzers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy_01 by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those dogs are real smart. Good luck. That one is very special looking. He wants a beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Schnauzers are too smart sometimes!  He wants a treat.


----------



## CherylL

PhotoriousMe said:


> My sons Miniature Schnauzer and Mini Poodle.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> View attachment 113555
> 
> View attachment 113556



Ha!  Love the expression on the little one.  The schnauzer has similar markings as our oldest.  Cute pups!


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest addition to the family.  Quincy is 4 months and 8 lbs.  This makes 3 schnauzers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy_01 by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those dogs are real smart. Good luck. That one is very special looking. He wants a beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schnauzers are too smart sometimes!  He wants a treat.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I knew someone who prefers this breed for a pet. I was shocked how smart and protective they were. They all liked drinking beer out of the bottle, flipping hilarious to watch. 

Does yours like kids?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Fovall




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest addition to the family.  Quincy is 4 months and 8 lbs.  This makes 3 schnauzers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy_01 by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those dogs are real smart. Good luck. That one is very special looking. He wants a beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schnauzers are too smart sometimes!  He wants a treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I knew someone who prefers this breed for a pet. I was shocked how smart and protective they were. They all liked drinking beer out of the bottle, flipping hilarious to watch.
> 
> Does yours like kids?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Our previous 2 schnauzers were great with small children.  One would sniff the grand baby and check on her.  Our oldest current schnauzer (4 years) will play and chase the kids.  The 2 1/2 year old schnauzer will hide from the kids, but he is super shy and will hide when we have company.  The puppy barks when the kids are jumping around too much.

Ours have licked the top of the beer bottle, but you don't want to leave any drink or food unattended.  They think everything is theirs.


----------



## joeymas




----------



## Braineack

bear cub:




Pookie Belly by The Braineack, on Flickr

big boy:




Hobbes on Snowed in Porch by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

eating pumpkin seeds


----------



## CherylL

Quincy pup is now 6 months old and fitting right in with the other 2 boys.




The Boys 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr




The Boys 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

Smugness by Kat M., on Flickr

I still like this one. Judgy feline beastie.


----------



## SkyFox

This is my pup, Bette Davis. She's about a year old.


----------



## jcdeboever

SkyFox said:


> This is my pup, Bette Davis. She's about a year old.
> 
> View attachment 115610


Beautiful girl. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyFox

Thank you. She's a real handful. She's a shelter rescue and apparently had a rough go of it, but she's responding to training and she sure is fun to take photos of.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I was testing out my new bounce card and got a quick snap of our "new" puppy Bocephus.  Not a great shot, but it was after all a test photo.




 


Here he was at 4 months... (in May)


----------



## bstjohn1966

This is Gibbs (RIP buddy, love you). He was 13 months old in the photo.






This is Kya:


----------



## Philmar

Java - a 2.1 kg yorkie looking tough at Kew Beach in his beach muscle wear by Phil Marion, on Flickr




puppy Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr




I feel like chicken tonight by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ummm, can we go to the park now? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java does all his best thinking in bed by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Can I help you? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




...and just HOW is this fun? by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Awe, what a sweetie pie! Great captures.


----------



## zombiesniper

Luna decided she needed a new Puppy Tinder profile pic ssooooo.



Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Then I convinced her to take a less seductive pose.




Luna2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

Look what was under the tree this year!

One cell phone photo, 2 with the d7200.


----------



## smoke665

Parker219 said:


> Look what was under the tree this year!



I'm in love with your present under the tree!!!!! The last of our "fur kids" passed in October of this year. We're having a hard time adjusting, but not sure we want to take that step again. This baby would push us over the edge I'm afraid.


----------



## SquarePeg

DSC_3280_edited-1 by S Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

No pet portraits since 12/29, that can't be!

1. 













2. "You woke me up at sunrise for this!?!?




 







3. 







4.


----------



## Scoody

Polo, my big handsome boy!  Never wanted a pit bull before I got this one.  Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## TamiAz

My motley crew...




DSC_3664Maya on bed flash by TamiAz, on Flickr




Roxy bw by TamiAz, on Flickr




DSC_2850Phin on bed BW by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

Remi at 8 months old


----------



## waday

Shot with my old Digital Elph


----------



## Flying Panda

Sweely said:


> _These_ are pet portraits.



Very creative Sweely!  Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## K9Kirk

Sweely said:


> I know this isn't a photograph but I'm going to go ahead and share it anyways, just to bring life back into this wonderful thread
> 
> I happen to find these absolutely hilarious. _These_ are pet portraits.
> 
> ​



Hey, better than velvets of dogs playing pool.


----------

